# Aufbau: Tomac Cortez mit viel CNC :)



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Nach nun mittlerweile mehr als 2 Jahren Mitgliedschaft in diesem Forum traue ich mich nun auch mal ein Thema zu starten. Hierbei soll es sich um den Aufbau meines neuen Rahmens handeln. 
Dieser kommt von Tomac und ist leider nicht wirklich leicht aber dafür umso schöner.
Viele Teile die ich für den Aufbau verwenden werde sind bereits vorhanden und da ich Student bin wird es auch keine Teile aller Schmolke, AX, MCFK  oder ähnlichem geben. 
Auch auf "absoluten" Leichtbau möchte ich verzichten da ich dieses Rad vielleicht mal länger als ein Jahr fahren möchte. ;-)  

Kaufen muss ich für den Aufbau noch neue Bremsen. Ich vermute dass es die neuen XT werden, jedoch sind diese reichlich schwer. Vielleicht gibt es ja Erfahrungen oder Denkanstöße zu anderen Bremsen die deutlich leichter sind, gut funktionieren, zum Rahmen passen und nicht mehr als 300 Euro kosten.


Nun noch ein wenig zu mir: Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, komme aus Potsdam und studiere in Berlin. Als Hauptgebiete habe ich hier den Grunewald und dessen Umgebung sowie Gegenden um den Schwielowsee. Ich fahre meistens mit einem Freund Touren die so etwa 50-60 km umfassen und das bei einem 24-25er Schnitt. Im nächsten Jahr werde ich mit ihm mal vereinzelt an Rennen teilnehmen um mal zu schauen wie so unser Leistungstand ist und um etwas Rennluft zu schnuppern. 

Genug der Rederei, hier die ersten Bilder:

*Die nächsten Bilder werden besser!*

Der Rahmen (1626g):







die feinen Details :











Und die ersten Teile:
Contec Barends die leider schon etwas gelitten haben aber einwandfrei funktionieren. Die Schraube habe ich durch blaue Titanschrauben ersetzt, was das Gewicht um 4g gesenkt hat. Vielleicht werden die noch ersetzt.






Der F99 Vorbau, ebenfalls mit blauen Titanschrauben:






Der Lenker (KCNC Scandium Bone):






die Flaschenhalterschrauben (Tiso):






Die Gabel (Fox F32 RL 100 mit Kralle):






und nochmal ein bild des gesamten Aufbaus bis jetzt.






Gewicht der vorgestellten Teile: 3415 g

Zur Stütze folgen später Fotos. Die wird erst ein wenig bedremelt,weil auch ohne extremen Leichtbau muss eine Klemmung nicht 49 g wiegen.



Allen eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit. 

Philipp


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte den Rahmen schwerer eingeschätzt. Wirklich schön! Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

war nach den Gewichten die ich gelesen habe auch etwas überrascht


----------



## cpprelude (11. Dezember 2011)

Schöner Rahmen,  zieh schön alles in die Länge, nicht das das hier so'n kurzes Ding wird.

Gruß.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

So ein Rad ist ja bekanntlich nie fertig  Hätte gern den Steuersatz damit ich das Gerät auf seine "Beine" stellen kann aber den gibts erst zu Weihnachten. Das wird ein Cane Creek 40. Der gefällt mir sehr gut und da das Rad mit blauen Akzenten aufgebaut werden soll, passt der auch recht gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2011)

Das wär auch noch ein schöner steuersatz. ICh fahr den gleichen bei meinem grünen stahlrad. Hält absolut alles aus bis jetzt. 1 Jahr alt und nichts defekt. Hat auch renneinsätze hinter sich. ca 65g leicht und nur 37.- euro.

hier erhältlich:
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?products_id=1121

Blaue ansätze sind gut und passen


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Ich habe allerdings den semi intergrierten hier liegen und die Verarbeitung haut mich jetzt nicht so sehr vom Hocker. hatte mir da mehr versprochen. Da wirkt mir irgendwie alles zu unfertig. Das Gewicht ist jedoch top.

Finde auch das die passen.  Ich finde das dunkle blau sehr schön und in Verbindung mit dem weißen Rahmen kommt das bestimmt gut. Ich muss dann nur meine Laufräder umspeichen lassen oder gleich was neues und auch mal leichtes holen, weil da sind die Sapim-Nippel in dem KCNC blau und das passt nicht.


----------



## zuki (11. Dezember 2011)

Schicker Rahmen mit schönen Fachwerk am Hinterbau. Die Aluvierkant-Streben sind bestimmt Bockhart. Da kannste irgendwann mal Deinem Rücken zu liebe in eine Carbon-Sattelstütze investieren. 

Aber es wird mit dem Rahmen bestimmt ein tolles Bike.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehr, sehr schöner Rahmen. 



InoX schrieb:


> Kaufen muss ich für den Aufbau noch neue Bremsen. Ich vermute dass es die neuen XT werden, jedoch sind diese reichlich schwer. Vielleicht gibt es ja Erfahrungen oder Denkanstöße zu anderen Bremsen die deutlich leichter sind, gut funktionieren, zum Rahmen passen und nicht mehr als 300 Euro kosten.



Vielleicht kann ich da helfen. Ich habe hier einen Satz Formula R1X (R1 Hebel, RX Sättel) liegen, in schwarz-blau mit weißen Leitungen. Könnte gut in dein Farbschema passen. Allerdings ist bei der VR-Bremse der Bremssattel defekt. Ersatzteil ist bestellt, derzeit aber nicht lieferbar, könnte also noch etwas dauern, bis die Bremse verfügbar ist.

Alternativ hätte ich eine fast neue Magura MT4 in weiß, die ich mir als Ersatz für die defekte Formula geholt habe. Eine von beiden muß weg. Falls du Interesse hast, gibt es Details gerne per PM.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Da ich ja eh erst im Januar das nötige Geld für eine Bremse hätte wäre das schon interessant. Kannst du mal ein Bild posten?


----------



## zuki (11. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Da ich ja eh erst im Januar das nötige Geld für eine Bremse hätte wäre das schon interessant. Kannst du mal ein Bild posten?



Alternativ wäre diese Bremse hier noch ein Tipp. Ist vom Gewicht her nicht der extreme Leichtbau, aber 99 Euro für v+h ist schon sehr günstig:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k495/a60297/elixir-r-scheibenbremsen-set.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2011)




----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Avid mag ich nicht. Bin die Elixir R auch schon öfter gefahren und war nicht wirklich überzeugt. Hab auch sonst noch nicht viel gutes von denen gehört. Kenne einige die die fahren und da ist immer was. Undicht, verzogene und klingelnde Scheiben und so weiter. Magura macht sehr oft nen höllen Lärm, egal mit welchen Belägen und Shimano war bei mir und nem bekannten bis jetzt einfach am sorglosesten. Die Formulas finde ich noch sehr spannend. Und wenn die neuen Maguras nicht mehr quitschen sind die auch nen Blick wert.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Na die sieht doch sehr gut aus. Die könnten wirklich super passen, haben auch den richtigen Blauton.


----------



## dkiki (11. Dezember 2011)

magura marta vom vorjahr gibts v+h auch für knappe 300eu. ansonsten gehen in den nächsten tagen nagelneue bei ebay vom händler weg, hab ich grad gesehen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2011)

sehr huebsch! ich bin gespannt.


----------



## steve81 (11. Dezember 2011)

An dem Rahmen ist eine Hope Bremse eigentlich Pflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alb (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schöner Thread, fahre ebenfalls ein Tomac (Revolver Pro), deshalb kam mir die Verstrebung im Hinterbaubereich auch gleich bekannt vor.
Weiterhin finde ich die Gestaltung mit den blauen Teilen sehr spannend. Habe an meinem zweiten Bike ebenfalls viele blaue TI-Schrauben verbaut und zu diesem Farbton passen häufig die blauen Alu Farbtöne nicht (viel zu kräftig, oder deutlich zu hell).


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Das wäre dann etwas über dem Limit aber auch sehr passend. Wie ist denn bei der x2 oder v2 die Leistung? Würde die zu Beginn mit Shimano Scheiben benutzen, da der Lrs Centerlocknaben hat. Welche das sind werde ich später zeigen wenn ich den Lrs verbauen kann.
Etwas Spannung muss ja sein Gibt es die Hope Bremsen auch in anderen Farben als schwarz mit grün oder silber? 

Achso beim Bremsenthema ist das Fahrergewicht ja interessant. Ich wiege etwa 70 kg, sollte also keine große Belastung darstellen

Das mit dem Blauton stimmt, allerdings ist der titanton so hell dass er wahrscheinlich nur auf den zweiten Blick auffällt. Das muss ich dann mal genauer beachten und bessere Fotos für euch machen.


----------



## alb (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Borecaps und Hebel gibt es auch in blau! Hopebremsen kann man auch gebraucht kaufen, du bekommst nahezu jedes Ersatzteil......Ich fahre nur noch Hope (Race X2 und Tech X2)


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein paar weitere Bilder und ein vergleich der beiden Blautöne. Ich denke das ist vertretbar, da sie lediglich unterschiedlich kräftig sind. Was denkt ihr?











Ahja.... 











nachher folgt ein weiteres Teil.


----------



## zuki (12. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Avid mag ich nicht. Bin die Elixir R auch schon öfter gefahren und war nicht wirklich überzeugt. Hab auch sonst noch nicht viel gutes von denen gehört.



Hope ist natürlich eine sehr gute Wahl.
Ansonsten kann ich über Avid nichts schlechtes berichten. Außer der Verschleiß der Beläge. Kommt mir was extrem vor.
Aber Geräusche usw. macht weder meine Elixir R noch die CR.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2011)

meien neue x0 funzt bis jetzt auch top!


----------



## Clemens (12. Dezember 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Schicker Rahmen mit schönen Fachwerk am Hinterbau. Die Aluvierkant-Streben sind bestimmt Bockhart.



Hab den Rahmen vor 2 Jahren auch mal kurz gefahren (Bilder bei meinen Fotos). Ist wirklich beinhart hinten. Was an den Streben wirklich stört (und deshalb hab ich den Rahmen relativ schnell wieder verkauft) ist die extreme Breite der Kettenstreben im Bereich der Fersen. Man kommt beim Pedalieren irgendwie ständig in Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## cpprelude (12. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar weitere Bilder und ein vergleich der beiden Blautöne. Ich denke das ist vertretbar, da sie lediglich unterschiedlich kräftig sind. Was denkt ihr?


 
Ich finde der Farbtonunterschied ist akzeptabel.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Dezember 2011)

Jupp, die Teile werden ja auch nicht direkt nebeneinander montiert.

Wie er sich fährt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber optisch finde ich den Rahmen weltklasse. Ein Glück, daß es den nur noch in S und M gibt, und nicht mehr in groß. (;

Zu Hopebremsen: Die allerstärksten sind sie nicht, aber dafür zuverlässig und ein etwas anderes Design, das gerade zu diesem Rahmen eigentlich ganz gut passen könnte mit seinen Frästeilen.

Die V2 ist allerdings eher für die richtig harte Gangart gedacht, die würde ich hier nicht nehmen. Tech X2/Race X2 sind wohl geeigneter.
Marta, Louise, Elixir sind allerdings alle drei stärker. Die Tech ist eher auf Höhe der 975er XTR. Jedoch komme ich auch mit meinen X2 immer gut zum Stehen. Und die Dinger sind bisher auch absolut sorglos.


----------



## TitusLE (12. Dezember 2011)

Bei berg-ab.de gibt's gerade die aktuelle XTR-Bremse im Set für 280 . Könnte das was für dich sein? Passt zu dem Rad doch besser als 'ne schnöde XT 
Allerdings bist du dann unter Zugzwang und das könnte teuer werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (12. Dezember 2011)

und hier die magura marta sl mit storm sl scheiben für je 99,90 . aber wahrscheinlich nicht bis januar. hätte ich nicht gerade die xtr gekauft....
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...&sidDEMOSHOP=d010ce56080c1482427191cd572e23a3

wenn du die 160 er scheibe nicht brauchst, ich nehm sie für wenig gerne .


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2011)

Nee leider muss ich zur Zeit wirklich sparen. Ich warte seit drei Monaten auf Bafög und die Miete muss halt trotzdem bezahlt werden und Weihnachten kommt ja auch... 
Das einzig gute ist, dass ich in der Zeit keine Miesen gemacht habe, also ne fette Nachzahlung kriege die mir zur Verfügung steht.  

Die XTRs wären auch sehr schön. Außerdem will ich auch meine 970er XTR-Scheiben erstmal weiter benutzen, solange ich Centerlock fahre.
Bilder vom Sattel und der Stütze folgen heute noch...


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2011)

blauton: Bei, blauton kann man nix ändern. Das eine ist ja eine titanschraube und das andere ne alu oder?

Habe das gleiche bei meinem interloc gehabt. Die farbe bei den titanschrauben ist ned so kräftig.

Denke aber das geht absolut in ordnung...ausser du möchtest aluschrauben am vorbau??


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Dezember 2011)

Das ist bei blau längst nicht so schlimm, wie bei anderen Farben. Unterschiedliche Elox-Rottöne, z.B., beißen sich m.M.n. sofort, während man verschiedene Blautöne gut nebeneinander anschauen kann.


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2011)

So, dann wollen wir mal.
Hier der Sattel. Der hat schon eine menge mitgemacht und mich schon auf einigen Kilometern begleitet. er ist wirklich erstaunlich bequem auch wenn mich viele immer komisch angucken. Das kennen einige von euch bestimmt:"Ein Carbonsattel? Das kann doch gar nicht bequem sein, da fehlt ja das Polster." und solche Sachen aber das Polster hat ja meine Hose also warum dann alles doppelt mitschleppen? 







Dann endlich die Stütze. Sie hat Tonnenmuttern aus Titan und eine bearbeitete Klemmung. Ich wollte die originale benutzen da die große Auflagefläche sicherlich nicht schadet. Sie wird ja nicht umsonst gelobt.  Außerdem ist sie unten, ähnlich wie die ganzen Ritchey Stützen, im 45° Winkel abgesägt. Die Länge ist aber gleich geblieben.






hier nochmal die Schale der Klemmung. Sieht durch das abgeschliffene Eloxal schlimmer aus als es ist. Vielleicht lasse ich sie ja irgendwann blau Eloxieren. Wäre mal was nettes an einer Thomson.
Ich habe hier nur ca. 1,5mm Alu weg genommen. Die Schale ist wirklich mehr als massiv. Ich habe drauf geachtet, dass sie auf der Stütze komplett aufliegt. Wollte hoffentlich halten, sonst muss ich eine andere nehmen.






Und dann noch die vorläufige Sattelklemme. Ich hatte vor die naher Zukunft durch eine New Ultimate zu ersetzen. kennt die jemand? Ist die wirklich so leicht und ist die trotzdem stabil? Oder taugt die vielleicht nur für Carbonrahmen?






So die nächsten Teile sollten etwas länger dauern da sie noch an einem anderen Rad verbaut sind und ich damit noch fahren möchte. 

Gewicht: 3769g


----------



## zuki (12. Dezember 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie er sich fährt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber optisch finde ich den Rahmen weltklasse. Ein Glück, daß es den nur noch in S und M gibt, und nicht mehr in groß. (;



Ich sehe gerade, dass Du nur mit dem Buxenpolster auskommst . Ich würde bei dem Hinterbau aber wirklich zu einer Carbonstütze tendieren (wegen dem Absorbieren harter Schläge). Zumindest sobald ein paar Euro dafür übrig sind. Aber das wird sich ja in der Praxis zeigen.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Vielleicht lasse ich sie ja irgendwann blau Eloxieren.



Gute Idee. Sieht dann ungefähr so aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2011)

Dafür, dass die Stütze bearbeitet ist, ist sie ja ganz schön schwer. Meine 31,6er wog unbearbeitet weniger. Welche Länge hat deine?
Das mit dem Eloxieren habe ich die Tage auch überlegt. Eine blaue Thomson im F700 käme möglicherweise ganz gut.


----------



## InoX (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Stütze hat die originalen 367 mm Länge. Wüsste. Jetzt nicht wie man ohne die schrauben zu tauschen noch groß Gewicht bei der Elite sparen könnte. Die Klemmung könnte man auch durch eine Jochklemmung wie bei den KCNCs ersetzen aber dann muss ich auch keine thomson mehr fahren

Die blaue Klemmung sieht ja sehr gut aus. Das scheint also wirklich ne gute Idee zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (13. Dezember 2011)

Eine 350er New Ultimate Stütze mit 31,6mm liegt noch bei mir rum. Kannst gerne mal berichten, was du zum ausgeben bereit bist, da ich dein Problem (auch Student ) wärmstens kenne.


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab hier auch ne Masterpiece liegen aber die hat auch 31,6mm. Der Rahmen hat allerdings nur einen Innendurchmesser von 30,9mm. Vieleicht hat jemand etwas nettes und passendes und möchte tauschen 
Die weiße new ultimate aus Carbon gefällt mir sehr gut. Was haltet ihr davon? Oder wäre das zuviel weiß?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2011)

Bitte keine weiteren weißen Teile. Weiße Sattelstützen sind neben weißen Vorbauten, Felgen und Lenkern so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was du dem Rad antun könntest.


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2011)

Das vermute ich auch. 200 Euro für eine Sattelstütze sind auch ziemlich heftig. Den Lenker und den Vorbau wollte ich auch erstmal behalten, weil die schon ziemlich leicht udn recht stabil sind. Also keine angst

Was denkt ihr über die SASO Stütze? Shannon sieht auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2011)

ich hab gestern meine 31,6x400er token vom zoll abgeholt. wiegt 176g.
ist halt jochklemmung. aber das hat nun das ganze jahr ueber auf dem trainingsrad mit ner funworks auch geklappt.


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2011)

Hast du die funworks aus Alu oder Carbon? Wie ist die denn verarbeitet. Ist die ähnlich wie die KCNCs?
Bei Shannon ist der Querbolzen in dem Alukopf integriert. Das gefällt mir sehr gut da ich schon von ausgerissenen Bolzen gelesen habe. Ich wiege zwar nur 70 kg aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die alu. also die funworks hat keine seperaten querbolzen. hier siehts du sie verbaut.
ich wiege ~80kg und hab auf dme trainignsrad gar keine probleme damit.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre die baugleiche Woodman (auch aus Alu) seit 2 Jahren am Cotic. Macht keine Probleme, die Verarbeitung ist einwandfrei. Carbon-Sattelgestelle würde ich damit aber nicht klemmen wollen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Dezember 2011)

das mit dem carbongestell werde ich jetzt mal mit token + slr kit carbonio testen.
aber es fahren ja viele schmolke + tune... und da gehts ja auch


----------



## cpprelude (13. Dezember 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bitte keine weiteren weißen Teile. Weiße Sattelstützen sind neben weißen Vorbauten, Felgen und Lenkern so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was du dem Rad antun könntest.


 
Finde ich auch, ist natürlich deine entscheidung aber ich würde nicht mal wieße Brems oder Zughüllen nehmen.



InoX schrieb:


> Das vermute ich auch. 200 Euro für eine Sattelstütze sind auch ziemlich heftig. Den Lenker und den Vorbau wollte ich auch erstmal behalten, weil die schon ziemlich leicht udn recht stabil sind. Also keine angst
> 
> Was denkt ihr über die SASO Stütze? Shannon sieht auch sehr gut aus.


 
Welche Shannon meinst du?

Falls du die meinst: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...ct=20036;page=1;menu=1000,2,110;mid=331;pgc=0 Finde ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2011)

token kann ich empfehlen. Fahr sie schon ne weile halt mit slr titangestell aber bis jetzt keine probleme und der preis ist auch gut. Gibts bei nino...


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2011)

Wer ist denn Nino?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7624_Carbon-Sattelstuetze-.html
diese meinte ich. Der Kopf ist sogar aus Edelstahl. Viellleicht passt di ja ganz gut. Sie sieht halt etwas retro aus was ja eigentlich zu diesem "semiklassischen" Rahmen passt. Lediglich die Schale sieht sehr scharf aus.

Ãber die Token habe ich im Zuge der Woodmanrescherche heute Ã¶fter was gelesen. Klingt auch sehr gut und preislich ist die ja auch attraktiv. Na mal schaun was dann im Januar reinflattert.

Habe heute erstmal fÃ¼r 7,98 â¬ zwei Schwalbe SchlÃ¤uche gekauft. Sie wiegen zusammen 255 g. Da mache ich jetzt mal kein Foto, weil SchlÃ¤uche sollten ja alle kennen


----------



## cpprelude (13. Dezember 2011)

Genau die meine ich doch auch. die Token sieht aber auch gut aus.
Die hier könnten dann zu den Sattelstützen passen:

http://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Yokes-M5_2

Für dich logischerweise in blau. ich habe sie für meine P6 in rot bestellt.


----------



## InoX (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mit dem handy im internet. Da übersehe ich manchmal was.
wenn ich den Link anklicke kommen da die POP-Yokes. Meinst du die? Im Link steht ja was von KCNC. 
Grüße, Philipp


----------



## cpprelude (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich meine die POP Yokes. Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll.


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Dezember 2011)

.nino, besser bekannt als chuntdrus im forum...hier seine homepage wenn du interesse an einer token hast

http://luckynino.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Dezember 2011)

uh, die Preise für die Stütze sind ja wirklich ziemlich nett. Muss ich mir unbedingt merken. Danke für den link


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> uh, die Preise für die Stütze sind ja wirklich ziemlich nett. Muss ich mir unbedingt merken. Danke für den link



Kein problem...


----------



## InoX (16. Dezember 2011)

zu welcher Sattelklemme würdet ihr tendieren? Ich schwanke grade zwischen der New Ultimate und der MSC Ultralight. haben die genug Klemmkraft oder muss ich da Angst haben,dass mir der Sattel verrutscht?

hier die Links:

http://r2-bike.com/MSC-Sattelklemme-Ultralight-Titan

http://r2-bike.com/new-ultimate-sattelklemme

Ich möchte bei der Klemmung die 10g nicht überschreiten und blau soll sie sein. Preislich liegen die schon an der grenze. Habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge?

Vielleicht auch die Mortop-Klemme. Die ist leicht und preiswert. Allerdings würde ich dann die Falschenhalterschrauben wechsel, weil die beiden Blautöne passen wirklich nicht zusammen. 

Der Mortopblauton passt allerdings auch zu den Nippeln meines LRS... hm irgendwie eindeutig^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Dezember 2011)

ich hab die:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k391/a10355/n-light-titan-sattelklemme-schwarz-349mm.html
klemmt seit 1jahr am zombie problemlos


----------



## InoX (16. Dezember 2011)

Aber leider nicht blau. 
Dein Zombie ist doch aus Carbon oder? vielleicht ist Carbon ja beim Klemmen nicht so widerspenstig wie son massiver Alurahmen. Bin mir da nicht so sicher. Nicht dass ich dann nicht genügend Kraft aufbauen kann um die Stütze zu klemmen.

Diese sieht deiner ziemlich ähnlich oder?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CNC-gefraste...dteile&var=&hash=item76c021bf03#ht_2162wt_952


----------



## zuki (16. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht blau.
> Dein Zombie ist doch aus Carbon oder? vielleicht ist Carbon ja beim Klemmen nicht so widerspenstig wie son massiver Alurahmen.



Also, bei dem von nopain genannten modell steht 4-5 Nm. Wenn dieser Anzugsmoment nicht ausreicht um eine Carbonstütze sicher zu klemmen, würde ich auch keine Stütze aus dem Material empfehlen.

Normal mit 3,5 Nm antesten und natürlich Montagepaste verwenden. Das reicht bei den meisten Rahmen.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Dezember 2011)

Mortop...


----------



## InoX (16. Dezember 2011)

ok. 
Paste liegt hier.

Wie findet ihr die Züge? Wird das eventuell etwas viel blau?

http://tuning-bikes.de/product_info...d=931&osCsid=31b3aae7cb50f3d7496421e10531f97d


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Dezember 2011)

Würde ich lassen. Je mehr verschiedene Hersteller und Materialien du zu kombinieren versuchst, umso höher ist das Risiko, dass die Farben unterschiedlich sind. Ab 6 verschiedenen Farbtönen wirds unschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. Dezember 2011)

Bin ja bis jetzt nur bei 3 Herstellern.  Mortop und Sapim die ziemlich gleich aussehen und die Titanschrauben.  Werde aber wohl klassisch bleiben bei den Schaltzügen. Hast ja recht:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auch die Klemme wie nopain. Kommt sowieso alles aus der gleichen Maschine.. 
Mortop hatte ich auch schon.
Die Spannkraft reicht locker aus und klemmt zuverlässig. 

Die Züge...hm, weiß nicht... 
Diese sind mMn die schönsten Blauen. Kommen von Alligator, glaube ich.


----------



## kungfu (16. Dezember 2011)

Ein wirklich toll gemachter Rahmen..... leider ist weiss für mich schon wieder mega out. Naja, bis in 2 Jahren gibt es wieder bunte Knallfarben und in 5 Jahren bist du wieder in .

Mach außer den Rahmen alles dunkel, selbst das Blau ist mir zuviel. Maximal 2 Farben am Bike.........

Gruss
k.


----------



## cpprelude (16. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> zu welcher Sattelklemme würdet ihr tendieren? Ich schwanke grade zwischen der New Ultimate und der MSC Ultralight. haben die genug Klemmkraft oder muss ich da Angst haben,dass mir der Sattel verrutscht?
> 
> hier die Links:
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde den MSC sehr hübsch. Die New Ultimate sieht mmn. nicht dolle aus.

Ich finde die Sattelklemme muss auch garnicht blau sein. Ich weiss das du möglichst überall blaue akzente setzen willst, aber das machen doch zu viele finde ich. Immer die Klassiker Speichennippel, Schnellspanner, Kettenblattschrauben, Sattelklemme usw.

Was hältst/haltet du/ihr von der Shannon stütze http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,9;product=20036
die du auch schon selber vorgeschlagen hattest +

die MSC http://r2-bike.com/MSC-Sattelklemme-Ultralight-Titan
ganz links in silber. Und dann noch die blauen POP Yokes dazu. 


Wenn du eine schwarze sattelklemme verbauen solltest, geht's noch günstiger:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,9;product=15467






Habe die in Schwarz an einem weißen Rahmen. Die habe ich mir jetzt zum zweitenmal bestellt, diesmal in weiß ist heute angekommen.  
Mit denen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Nur bin ich jetzt auf die Idee gekommen das eine weiße auch sehr gut passen würde. die schwarze verwende ich dann für den nächsten aufbau.

Blaue Zughüllen würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Schwarz oder andere unaufällige farben wie z.B titanfarbene.


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2011)

Habe die Pro jetzt in blau ohne Label über Ebay gekauft. ist grade angekommen 
Meine Waage zeigt allerdings 8g an. 
Foto folgt später. Hab mir noch was nettes dazu gekauft.

Schnellspanner werden übrigens schwarz


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2011)

Hier jetzt die versprochenen Bilder.



 

und dann hier das andere gekaufte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2011)

Wie schnell ging den das bitte mit dem kauf,  per selbstabholung oder was?


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich bei ebay über tuning-pedals gekauft. Ist ein sehr netter händler aus dresden und der versendet super schnell. Habs gestern mittag bestellt und heute gegen 1 war es da. Lief bis jetzt immer so ab. Wenn man fragen hat kriegt man sofort eine Antwort. Muss ich jetzt einfach mal für werbung machen. Meine Titanschrauben sind auch von dort.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2011)

InoX schrieb:


> Hab ich bei ebay über tuning-pedals gekauft. Ist ein sehr netter händler aus dresden und der versendet super schnell. Habs gestern mittag bestellt und heute gegen 1 war es da. Lief bis jetzt immer so ab. Wenn man fragen hat kriegt man sofort eine Antwort. Muss ich jetzt einfach mal für werbung machen. Meine Titanschrauben sind auch von dort.



Das ist der Ronny, hier im Forum als ZZeuZZ unterwegs...   (mit 2 oder 3 ZZZZ..!?)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2011)

Siehe hier! 

Bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannt. Das Blau gefällt!


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2011)

Täuscht das oder ist die Aheadschraube ein tick heller?


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2011)

Nee die passen perfekt zusammen. Meine sonyritscheratsche war da leider etwas überfordert. Werde die Flaschenhalter-Schrauben noch ersetzen. Ein Shop bei mir um die Ecke hat den perfekten ton dafür da.

Na wenn der auch im Forum ist, werde ich ihm mal einen Link schicken, dann weiß er wo er ständig Teile hinschickt


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2011)

Die Kappe gefällt mir, hast du die selbst gefertigt?

Die Klemme: Soll die baugleich sein wie die darüber? Sieht ein bissl klobig aus, oder liegt das auch an deiner Sony?


----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2011)

Was ich auf Fotos gesehen habe ist genau gleich mit der PRO von dir und Nopain. Selbst die Beschriftung ist bis auf des Label gleich. Gewicht stimmt auch. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Foto.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2011)

bis jetzt wirklich schön...weiter so. warte auf das endergebnis.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2011)

InoX kann sein das es daran liegt das du es zu nah fotografiert hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (17. Dezember 2011)

Joa schon möglich, ich kann ja morgen nochmal ein foto machen.


----------



## alb (18. Dezember 2011)

tuning-pedals.de .........wie gewohnt, der ronny ist klasse, gibt sich unheimlich viel Mühe!
Die Sattelklemme gefällt mir. Sie ist dezent genug, um blau zu sein. Bei einer massiveren hätte ich eher zu schwarz gegriffen.
Weiter so!


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2011)

Hier jetzt nochmal ein Foto der Klemme. Sie scheint baugleich mit der Funworks vo Nopain. Deine sieht doch minimal anders aus.


----------



## cpprelude (18. Dezember 2011)

Meine hat noch einen stopper. Ja, du hast dich schon für eine gute Sattelklemme entschieden.
Keine sorge die klemmen auch sehr gut, würde aber erstmal mit gefühl handfest anziehen und nicht gleich mit max. Drehmoment.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2011)

jep. wuerde sagen, das es die selbe ist.


----------



## InoX (24. Dezember 2011)

morgen gehts weiter. 

Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2011)

ich bin gespannt


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Dezember 2011)

Naaa, kommt noch was oder liegst du im Fresskoma?


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2011)

dacht ich mir auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (27. Dezember 2011)

Fresskoma triffts ganz gut. Diese ganzen Familienbesuche sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
Ich hoffe dass ich es nachher mal schaffe meinen pc einzuschalten.


----------



## InoX (28. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt gehts endlich weiter 

Hier einmal der Steuersatz. Es handelt sich wie bereits gesagt um den Cane Creek Forty. Der ist wirklich sehr edel verarbeitet und ist deutlich hochwertiger als andere Steuersätze für 40 Euro. Ich war wirklich sehr überrascht. Das Gewicht liegt bei 93g aber ich denke, dass er eine Weile halten sollte. Er ist oben und unten mit einer Gummilippe abgedichtet und die obere Abdeckung überlappt mit der Lagerschale. Wenn da Dreck reinkommen sollte möchte ich nicht den Rest vom Rad sehen. 

















Schnellspanner sind ungelabelte von Tuningpedals. Die scheinen aber auch von anderen Herstellern verbaut zu werden. Die Form sieht man sehr oft.
Gewicht liegt bei 44 g.






Und zum Schluss gibt es noch ein Bild vom Rad auf den zukünftigen Laufrädern.

Genauere Bilder gibt es davon wenn ich den Antrieb mache.
Es handelt sich um meinen alten LRS. Die Naben sind SLX mit Centerlockaufnahme, Felgen sind Mavic 717er und die Speichen sind Sapim Laser mit blauen Sapim Nippeln.
Aufgrund der schweren Naben wiegt der ganze Spaß dann solide 1695g. Da ist also im Falle eines Geldregens noch Tuningpotential. 

Reifen sind RocketRons in 2,1 Zoll mit Schwalbe Superlight Schläuchen.
Die Reifen wiegen 447 g und 437g und die Schläuche 127 g und 128 g.


Die Bremsscheiben sind XTR Scheiben mit Centerlock und die haben ein Gesamtgewicht von 277g (180 mm + 160 mm)


----------



## cpprelude (28. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut.  Die Laufräder sind zwar schwer aber wenigstens sind da keine Labels dran.  Ich denke mal der Gabelschaft wird noch schwarz!? Die Schnellspanner gefallen mir auch, sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom Aussehen. Finde gut das du schwarz gewählt hast und nicht blau.


----------



## Focus Cypress (28. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht doch top aus. Hoffen wir nur, dass es nächstes Jahr Weihnachten dann auch noch fährt


----------



## InoX (28. Dezember 2011)

Na hoffen wir das mal. Wäre wirklich wünschenswert.


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2012)

Hier jetzt zwei weitere Teile. Exustar Pedale werden zwar in anderen Threats immer zerrissen allerdings kann ich das nicht verstehen. Ich fahre die jetzt seit ca. 6000 km und und habe sie bis jetzt nur zweimal zerlegt und alles geputzt und neu gefettet. Die Pedale haben kein Lagerspiel oder irgendwelche anderen Macken, von der zerschrammten Optik mal ganz abgesehen.
Die haben mich mal 39â¬ gekostet und ich wÃ¼rde mir die Dinger definitiv wieder kaufen.

Aber hier jetzt ein Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2012)

Nach 6000 km sollten Pedale aber auch ohne zweimaliges Zerlegen noch funktionieren


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2012)

Naja aber ich hab schon sehr oft gelesen dass es mit Exustar immer Probleme gibt und sowas. Ich verstehs bloß eben nicht. Hab die auch nicht zerlegt weils nötig war sondern nur so um mal zu schauen


----------



## cpprelude (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die XPedo Pedale und bin auch zufrieden mit denen bis jetzt. Meine wiegen auch ungefähr so viel wie deine, sind die etwa baugleich?


----------



## InoX (4. Januar 2012)

Glaube die sind recht ähnlich. Kann aber auch nichts genaues sagen. Die Achsen sehen jedenfalls ziemlich gleich aus.

Hier mal weitere Teile.

Einmal die Kurbel. Eine Race Face Deus XC die schon recht leicht ist und passend CNC-gefräst. Die Kettenblätter sind nicht original. Das 44er ist ein Chinook und die beiden kleinen sind die normalen XT Blätter. 

Das Schaltwerk ist ein 970er Shadow Carbon, das mit zu den schönsten XTRs gehört, wie ich finde.
Außerdem passt die Optik recht gut zum  CNC Thema.











Grüße, Philipp


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Januar 2012)

Die Kurbel passt sicher sehr gut. Hast du schonmal dran gedacht, einfach das kleine Blatt wegzulassen? In Potsdam und Umgebung wirst du das doch vermutlich eh nicht brauchen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. Januar 2012)

Das mittlere Blatt sieht aber nicht aus, wie XT.


----------



## jengo78 (5. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das mittlere Blatt sieht aber nicht aus, wie XT.


Doch !!


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

OK


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, das ist von der 770er kurbel. Hab auch schon druber nachgedacht das kleine wegzulassen aber kann ich dann da den Umwwerfer blockieren dass mir nicht ausversehen die Kette runterfällt wenn ich nicht dran denke? War neulich auch aufm Brocken und da bin ich auch alles auf dem mittleren hochgekommen. Sollt also gehen.

Das mittlere könnte ich auch noch durch ein schickes Fsa Blatt ersetzen. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

Lass das kleine dran.

Die 30-40g, die du sparen würdest, merkst du nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2012)

Bikeaddicted, vll. sieht es nicht wie XT aus, weil du die 760er Kurbel hast!? Meins sieht auf jeden Fall so aus wie auf dem Bild.
Und mal ehrlich, hast du das kleine Blatt schonmal gebraucht?



InoX schrieb:


> War neulich auch aufm Brocken und da bin ich auch alles auf dem mittleren hochgekommen. Sollt also gehen.




Genau das ist auch meine Referenz. Ich war im September im Harz und das mittlere Blatt hat dicke ausgereicht.
Es geht mir dabei auch nicht darum, Gewicht zu sparen. Es ist da, wo ich fahre, einfach vollkommen unnötig.
Das mit dem "Sperren" kann man mit dem inneren Anschlag regeln.
Aber ich will da auch niemandem reinreden, sondern nur ein schickes Tomac Cortez sehen.


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

Also kann ich den inneren Anschlag so einstellen, dass er quasi blockiert ist? Das wäre ja mal ein Versuch wert. Und kostenlos Gewicht sparen ist ja auch nicht so schlecht.
Ich mach nachher wenn ich wieder zuhause bin mal ein Foto vom Umwerfer. Das ist ein SLX der etwas modifiziert ist. Das Finish ist aber noch nicht perfekt. Schalthebel werde ich euch dann auch zeigen. Kette und Kassette sollten diese Woche vielleicht noch kommen und dann kann ich am We vielleicht schon eine erste Runde drehen. Hab mir nämlich gestern Julies von nem Freund geliehen.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Januar 2012)

Ich würds drauflassen. Schadet doch nichts, den "Rettungsring" dabei zu haben, wenn es doch mal steiler wird als gedacht oder die Tagesform nicht so gut ist.

Außerdem fährt man doch auch ab und zu mal unbekannte Strecken. Willst du dann jedes Mal umbauen und dafür die Kurbel demontieren?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2012)

Also versprechen kann ich nichts, ich weiß nämlich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich das gehandhabt habe. Aber momentan Benutze ich einen Umwerfer sozusagen als Kettenführung (das Fusion nutze ich gerade als Ersatz für's Cannondale, wobei der Umwerfer zwar passt, aber der Zug beim Fusion von oben kommt, der Umwerfer aber downpull ist) und ich konnte ihn soweit rausdrehen, dass der auf Höhe des mittleren Blattes steht. Nur Schalten geht halt nicht. Aber das sollte bei dir ja anders sein. Von daher würde ich sagen: es müsste gehen. Aber: Konjunktiv II


----------



## bikeaddicted (5. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte einfach, das wäre ein XTR Blatt.
Die 970er sahen doch so aus, oder?
Vielleicht bringe ich da wieder was durcheinander ._.

Das kleine Blatt habe ich schon benutzt.
Am Gardasee.
In Österreich/IT hatte ich als kleinstes Blatt 29Z.
Das hat reingehauen 

Aber auch ich lasse das kleine 22er dran.
Man weis ja nie


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

Ich könnte ja auch das besagte xt-blatt durch ein 30er ersetzen und wenn das chinook runter ist kann ich dieses ja auch durch ein kleineres 40er oder 42 ersetzen. Dann hätte ich ja eine relativ gängige 2-fach Übersetzung mit der man etwas mehr schafft. Ach mal schaun. Basteln ist immer gut und wenn ich mal in steiles Gelände fahre weiß ich das lange genug vorher


----------



## las_bushus (5. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre 3x9 und nutze an sich ziemlich alle Gänge (hab auch den Brocken hoch das kleine vorne genommen) habe aber eine 11-28er SLX Kassette drauf die eine (mMn wesentlich) feinere Abstimmung und somit passenderen Gang-> runderen Tritt ermöglicht und dabei noch leichter ist als eine 11-32/34.
Vielleicht lohnt es sich ja die RF Turbine Blätter zu holen, die passen wieder perfekt zum CNC-Thema und der Kurbel.

Aber bis jetzt sieht dein Aufbau ziemlich gelungen aus


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2012)

hallo
bei meinem neuen toad fahre ich im moment 2x9. Der anschlag vom umwerfer einfach so einstellen, dass er blockiert. 

das geht schon, wenn du den umwerfer nahe an ds kettenblatt bringst.

Bei mir ist es aber ned einfach...die kette ist mir teilweise über das grössere kettenblatt gesprungen. Da musste ich extrem penibel einstellen.
Fahre 24/36. Der umwerfer (älterer XTR) bringe ich nicht nahe genug (2-3mm) ans 36er blatt. Die schalterei ist extremst behäbig dadurch.

Ich würds lassen. Die grämmchen kannst du woanders sparen.


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

Klingt ja nicht so toll. Hm...
Ich glaube ich kann da fast überall noch viel Gewicht sparen. Abgesehen vom Sattel und vom Schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe heute ein Paket erhalten wo die Teile zur vorläufigen Komplettierung drin waren. Desshalb habe ich keine Fotos machen können und musste ganz schnell zu ende basteln 
Die bestellte SLX Kassette die heute gekommen ist, ist eine 34er. Das hatte ich schon völlig vergessen. Die wiegt läppische - Achtung! jetzt kommts - 313 g. Also quasi fast nichts. Da ich dann durch dieses "Erfolgserlebnisses" doch vom Leichtbaugedanken gepackt wurde, habe ich das kleine Kettenblatt doch demontiert. Der Umwerfer scheint wie dafür geschaffen, zumindest im Stand. Das hat dann auch unglaubliche 33g gebracht. 

Insgesamt kommt dann ein Gewicht von 10,05 kg raus. 
Bin erstmal zufrieden und potential zum Basteln bleibt. Allein die provisorischen Julies von nem Freund sollten beim Austausch einiges an Gewicht mitnehmen, sodass die 10 purzeln sollten.

Also ich freu mich und morgen schnapp ich mir mal die Kamera und geh mit Rad raus




Na gut, dann doch ein paar Fotos. Ist ja sonst langweilig für euch

Bessere folgen bei Tageslicht und der Rahmen muss nochmal geputzt werden, leicht fettig das ganze.

Alle Schrauben gleich macht jeder 






die bearbeitete Umwerferschelle:






und noch die Steuerzentrale


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2012)

sieht gut aus. Dein umwerfer kommt auch nicht nahe ans kettenblatt. Ja die schraube vom flachenhalter???

Bei mir sind natürlich auch die züge nicht mehr neu. Schon arg gelängt. Wenns gut funktioniert isses ja top

Übrigens. Ich hätte noch ne gute hope mono mini in gunsmoke...sieht sicher besser aus die du jetzt drauf hast. Für dich würd ich sie für 150.- euro mit versand abgeben. Müssen nur neu befüllt werden. Beläge hab ich auch noch dazu.


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

Die Bremsen sind nur zum Übergang damit ich das Rad fahren kann. Die werden bald getauscht (Wenn mal BAFÖG kommt!!! Jeden Monat die Miete und dann wars das.). Hatte eigentlich Magura im Sinn aber die Hope klingt spannend. Was wiegt die denn?

Flaschenhalterschraube und Umwerfer berühren sich nicht. Ist noch etwas Platz also keine Sorge


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2012)

Habe eben in der BIKE ein Angebot gesehen...

...Cortez-Rahmen jetzt 299,- beim Stadler.


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2012)

da habe ich ihn doch her und mehr bezahlt habe ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> da habe ich ihn doch her und mehr bezahlt habe ich auch nicht




Dann ist´s ja gut!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Januar 2012)

...das Rad wird ja richtig geil...   


Vielleicht fahren wir mal, InoX.

Wohnst ja nicht sooo weit enfernt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Januar 2012)

Na dann mal zügig Bilder vom ganzen Rad.
Ich war gestern wegen neuer Pedale im Stadler und das Cortez haben sie dort nicht mehr.
Das mit den Hopes kann ich dir nur empfehlen: ich habe es nie bereut, mir welche gekauft zu haben. Schon allein, dass man zum Leitungen kürzen etc. keine Oliven und Insertpins braucht...



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahren wir mal, InoX.
> 
> Wohnst ja nicht sooo weit enfernt...



Habe ich auch schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2012)

werde die hopes noch wiegen heute nachmittag und dir am abend mitteilen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Januar 2012)

+1 fuer hope


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2012)

habe sie nicht gerade zur hand. müsste nächste woche beim arbeitsort schauen. 
Wies mir ist ohne scheiben unter 500g mit scheiben ca 600g und schrauben dazu.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich dir ja entweder meine überschüssigen Formulas oder die überschüssige MT4 verkaufen. 

Aber: Die Mono Mini ist eine tolle Bremse. Nicht superkräftig, nicht superleicht, aber zuverlässig, standfest, wartungsfreundlich. Zudem sieht sie toll aus und fühlt sich richtig gut an. Ich hatte schon viele verschiedene Bremsen, aber was Dosierbarkeit, Druckpunkt, Hebelgefühl und Zuverlässigkeit angeht, ist meine 2007er Mini für mich immer noch die Referenz. Kaufen!

Meine wiegt übrigens (Bremse, Leitungen, Adapter) 550g, zuzüglich Scheiben und Befestigungsschrauben. Mit den relativ schweren Floating Discs in 180/160 waren es komplett ziemlich genau 800g.


----------



## sellyoursoul (6. Januar 2012)

Bin auch gespannt auf die Outdoor Pics!...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würds mir überlegen. Neu befüllen und drauf. Ich fahre z.b. die x2 mini mit ashima oder avid bremsscheiben. funktioniert ebenfalls top. siehe das toad.


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

hier mal zwei kleine Teaser:














Ein paar weitere Fotos folgen nachher allerdings bin ich wirklich kein Kameragott.

Onkel_Doc: kannst du die Bremse für mich reservieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (6. Januar 2012)

Sieht auf jedenfall schon mal sehr lecker aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Januar 2012)

Mmm. 

Schön!


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

hier jetzt erstmal die Bilder vom ersten Aufbau. Kabelbinder hatte ich keine passenden zur Hand deshalb sieht das ein wenig wild aus. 
Lenkerstopfen kommen auch noch.







































und nochmal die andere Seite mit passender Flasche


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Januar 2012)

Seeehr schön!

Stimmig.
Bis auf die Bremsen, die ja bald gegen andere, Hope???, getauscht werden.



P.S.: Wieso eigentlich kein Giant mehr?

Hast du die Faxen dicke???


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Wollte etwas das nicht so häufig zu sehen ist. Die Giantrahmen sind geil, schön lang und raceig. Giant ist mir aber irgendwie zu langweilig geworden und die neuen Xtc's sind mir zu laut, ähnlich wie Scott. Der Tomac ist ziemlich das Gegenteil. Relativ  kurz und tourig aber halt schön. Das sportlich kitzle ich ihm aber noch raus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2012)

Schön geworden!! 

Nur die 2 Sorten Kettenblattschrauben möchten mir nicht gefallen. ICH würde kpl. Schwarze montieren. 
Bunte Kettenblattschrauben wirken auf mich wie´n abgef**ter weißer Golf 2, _besser noch ein alter gelbverblichener POST-Golf_, mit Sportauspuff von D&W.  Ähm..., also das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, denke du weißt was ich damit sagen wollte..   


Schönes WE an alle !


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2012)

sieht supi aus. für mich kannst du die kettenblattschrauben lassen.

Habe im moment ein riesen durcheinander mit meinen teilen die ich überall rumliegen habe. Hoffe doch, ich finde die hope noch in bern, wo ich arbeite. Sollte schon gehen. 

Die bremse ist reserviert!!!!
Glaub mir, sie ist nicht die brachialste aber sie bremst top, druckpunkt ebenfalls und wartung hast du keine. Die rote am toad fahr ich schon 2 jahre ohne was zu machen. Hab mal nach einem jahr neues öl eingefüllt und seit da ist gut.

für mich müssten noch die lenkerhörner weichenund am oberrohr für die leitung leitungshalter zum kleben. Brauche die immer und halten top.

Übrigens...brauchst du noch KCNC hörnchen??? Für 10 euro bekommst du die noch dazu. Sind gebraucht aber liegen schon ein jahr bei mir rum.

greets onkel_doc


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Danke für das positive feedback.

@Taunusteufel: mit Golf 2 komm ich klar. Getroffen hättest du mich wenn du Golf 3 gesagt hättest. 

@onkel_doc: lass uns mal die Verhandlungen per PN machen. klingt alles sehr gut


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

@Onkel_doc: ist aber auch komisch wenn du sagst ich soll die hörnchen demontieren und welche von dir kaufen, hää????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2012)

Ist doch richtig geil geworden und ich bin dafür dass wir uns jetzt alle den Rahmen beim Stadler kaufen, hatte auch schon überlegt. 
Und meine Kurbel lebt auch weiter bei Dir. Hier passt sie auch besser. 
Wenn Du die Hope nicht nimmst dann hätte ich auch noch ne weiße Louise Carbon da, würde ja auch super passen.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Januar 2012)

ne ne die hope passt besser louise ned nehmen...

Na ja, nur wenn du natürlich die hörner behalten willst ansonsten weg damit.


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2012)

Aber das hohe Porto aus der Schweiz?!


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Nee ne Louise will ich nicht. Die hat ein Freund und der ist echt unzufrieden mit denen. Laut, schwer, teuer und optisch gefallen mir die Bremssättel nicht. Fällt also aus. Aber trotzdem danke
Die Kurbeln find ich gut, besonders die Optik. Sie sind nicht ganz parallel aber ich merk davon beim Fahren nichts. Fahre sie schon ne ganze Weile. An meim Stahlrad sah sie auch sehr gut aus. Hatte schon überlegt ob ich mir noch eine bei CRC kaufe. Die verkloppen die grade ziemlich günstig.

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## alb (6. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Wirklich schöner Aufbau bisher. Wenn das Budget mehr hergibt, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle ein Hope Modell nehmen, für welches es Matchmaker gibt (eine Klemme für Schaltung/Bremse)
Mir persönlich sagt dein Cockpit noch nicht ganz zu (3k Ahead-Kappe, Schriftzüge, Hörnchen). Zur Inspiration zeig ich dir mal Bilder von meinem Bike mit etwas Hope und blauen TI-Schrauben.
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2666/cwb3n3ko_jpg.htm
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2666/ixyq6ict_jpg.htm


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Januar 2012)

Nein, ich will diesen Rahmen nicht kaufen. Der ist viel zu schwer und weiß ist sowieso total out. Tomac ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war (wenn man schon über Stadler vertreibt), dafür ist selbst der reduzierte Preis zu teuer. Außerdem hab ich eh zu viele Bikes. Nö, ich will diesen Rahmen n ...  HEY, FINGER WEG VOM  BESTELLKNOPF!



Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Ich steh auf so nutzloses Zeug wie Frästeile und Porno-Steuerrohrplaketten. Weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Die Lenkzentrale schau ich mir nochmal an wenn die richtigen Bremsen verbaut sind. Als Aheadalternative hätte ich noch eine sehr schöne von Cane Creek die zum Steuersatz gehört. Die ist gefräst und wiegt mit Schraube ganze 17 g... ich mache morgen mal ein Foto davon. Baut sehr flach und passt auch super auf den Vorbau. Aber das Gewicht... hm


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Carbon-A-Head-Kappe finde ich auch nicht so schön..  Sieht nach Tooltime aus.  Nimm die Originale und vernachlässige die paar Gramm!


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Na ich schraub morgen nochmal


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2012)

Îch kann mich auch mit dem Blau nicht wirklich anfreunden, weils irgendwie ausschaut wie drüber gestreut wenn es sich, größtenteils, auf die Schrauben beschränkt. Da fehlt die Konsequenz, wie zum Beispiel blaue Naben oder sowas. Irgendwas das reinknallt! Und die Kettenblattschrauben so gemixt unterstreichen dass noch -finde ich.


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Jetzt haut mal nicht so drauf. Die einzelnen Schrauben sind mir heute auch aufgefallen. Na am Laufradsatz muss ja eh noch was gemacht werden. Blaue Naben wären was feines. Und Hope wurde ja auch passen... ach ich träum schon wieder.


----------



## Metrum (6. Januar 2012)

Gut dass Du es wie ein Mann auffasst! 
War auch nicht bös gemeint aber guck Dir mal mein Grossman an, da ist Blau drin (und weiß+schwarz, wie bei Dir) und dass sieht man auch. 



Ist halt nur schwierig die passenden Blautöne zu finden.


----------



## InoX (6. Januar 2012)

Ach das passt schon. Ich weiß ja was du meinst.  stimmt schon, dass man noch was braucht was richtig knallt und das man  auch aus mehr als nem halben Meter Entfernung sehen kann. Die Schrauben seh ich ja nicht mal wenn die Karre richtig eingedreckt ist. Und ständig putzen will ich bei dem Hinterbau sicherlich nicht.

Da kommt noch was!


----------



## cpprelude (6. Januar 2012)

Deine Karre sieht gut aus bis jezt. ich würde aber alle Kettenblattschrauben blau machen. Blaue Naben würden echt noch gut passen.


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ja die andere Seite mit passender Falsche vergessen... Tzzz

Und ihr sagt nicht, dass die letzte Bildunterschrift keinen Sinn macht...


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällts echt gut!
Bei den Kettenblattschrauben würde ich auch zu schwarz tendieren...
Finde die Leitungen der Bremse noch zu lang, aber diese willst Du ja eh wechseln...
Viel Spaß mit dem Bock!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (7. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> hier mal zwei kleine Teaser:



Das sieht ja bis jetzt sehr gut aus .

Ist allerdings die Befestigung des Bremssattels mit den blauen Aluschrauben nicht etwas heikel? Hier treten doch ziemliche Scherkräfte auf?


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Januar 2012)

Mhh, das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...
Da die aber auch am Vorbau verbaut sind bin ich von Titan ausgegangen.
Hoffe ich doch?


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Am Vorbau, den Barends und den Bremsen sind die Schrauben aus Titan. Ich bin ja nicht lebensmüde.

Die Leitung der Bremse bleibt so lang da es nicht meine ist. Die ist nur zur Überbrückung. Deshalb auch nicht mit passenden Kabelbindern fixiert, weil diese sich ohne schneiden wieder lösen lassen.

Schön dass es gefällt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> Gut dass Du es wie ein Mann auffasst!
> War auch nicht bös gemeint aber guck Dir mal mein Grossman an, da ist Blau drin (und weiß+schwarz, wie bei Dir) und dass sieht man auch.
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch, da haste ja mal ´ne Linie durchgezogen..!! 
Gefällt.


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Falsches Bike, weiter im Text!  

Hier mal drei Varianten der Ahead-Kappe.

einmal die bisherige "Tooltime-Lösung" (7 g):






Dann eine Mortop-Kappe mit blauer Schraube (5 g):






und die Cane Creek Kappe (17 g):
















Die letzten beiden gefallen mir schon mal besser. Die schließen den Vorbau harmonsicher ab.


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2012)

Klappe Marco - hier gehts nicht um mein Bike!!! 
(trotzdem Danke)

Philipp, auf dem Foto mit der Falsche sieht es richtig geil aus und man fragt sich ob es mit dem Blau überhaupt notwendig ist, weil es da ja kaum wahrgenommen wird. Oder ob es eben doch in der dezenten Version genügt, so als Hingucker auf den zweiten Blick? Schwierige Sache! Wenn ICH es gemacht hätte dann wären es wohl blaue Schnellspanner geworden, bissel blau am  Vorbau oder wie bei Dir am Steuersatz, und Griffe mit blauen Klemmringen. Schrauben hätte ich schwarz gemacht. Aber wie schon gesagt - es sieht trotzdem richtig gut aus und Du machst Dir Gedanken und pappst es nicht einfachen zusammen. 

P.S. Blaue Nippel wären natürlich sehr schick!

Nimm die originale Kappe!


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Januar 2012)

Also meine Stimme geht an die Cane!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> P.S. Blaue Nippel wären natürlich sehr schick!
> 
> [...]


Häää?

Schau dir die Bilder mal genauer an 

InoX hat bereits blaue Nippel an den Laufrädern.

Ich finde die blauen Akzente schön!

Würde noch die 2 schwarzen KB-Schrauben gegen blaue ersetzen.

Auf Bildern sieht man die Akzente immer nicht sooo... Aber in echt, wenn du so ein Rad vor dir zu stehen hast, sieht es echt toll aus!


Ich finde die Cane Creek Kappe scheusslich.

Dann schon lieber die Mortop(fer) Kappe.


Wie wäre es denn mit Ashima Scheiben in blau?

Z.B. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a50595/ultralight-bremsscheibe-aro-08-160mm-blau.html

Oder kommen dann blaue, zweiteilige Hope Scheiben, wenn die Bremse gleichen Herstellers da ist?


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2012)

Stimmt! Ich Idiot! Sorry aber hier ist es so dunkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Blaue Nippel wären natürlich sehr schick!



*Hust* hier mal ein altes Bild, will nicht nochmal in den Keller :


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2012)

JAAAA ist ja gut! 
Aber da sieht man wiedermal was es wohl doch für einen Unterschied macht ob man das Bike vor sich oder nur auf Bildern sieht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2012)

Kappe 1  [ ]
Kappe 2  [x]
Kappe 3  [ ]


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> JAAAA ist ja gut!



Sry, hat sich überschnitten.  Ist ja echt ausgewogen mit der Kappe. hm...


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Januar 2012)

Metrum schrieb:


> P.S. Blaue Nippel wären natürlich sehr schick!
> 
> Nimm die originale Kappe!



Du hast Dir wohl grad woanderst Nippel angesehen, deswegen ists bei Dir auch dunkel....



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ich finde die Cane Creek Kappe scheusslich.
> Dann schon lieber die Mortop(fer) Kappe.





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kappe 1  [ ]
> Kappe 2  [x]
> Kappe 3  [ ]



Nix da....


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Umfrage! Zahlen sind mir lieber als verschiedene Meinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2012)

klar die mortop-Kappe.

Für mich müsste der vorbau negativ drauf
blaue radschnellspanner
blaue schrauben bei der sattelklemme...oder sind die schon blau?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Du hast Dir wohl grad woanderst Nippel angesehen, deswegen ists bei Dir auch dunkel....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





2:1 für Kappe 2 !!

Rien ne va plus  - nichts geht mehr!! 

*EDIT:  *3:1


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Den vorbau werde ich wahrscheinlich auch negativ machen. Sieht dann aber bestimmt mit den Spacern doof aus. Weiter kürzen will ich den Schafft aber auch nicht weil der hat ja so schon nur noch 18,5 cm.
Vielleicht kann ich die Spacer ja noch blau machen dann hat man schon mal etwas das einen anspringt.

Die Mortopkappe ist halt auch noch leicht aber auch weniger aufwendig... hachjaaa.. aber aber aber

EDIT: Da geht noch ne ganze Woche was


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> klar die mortop-Kappe.
> 
> Für mich müsste der vorbau negativ drauf
> blaue radschnellspanner
> blaue schrauben bei der sattelklemme...oder sind die schon blau?


Die Klemme ist schon blau.

Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9023923&postcount=67



Abstimmen, abstimmen, los, los


----------



## sellyoursoul (7. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 2:1 für Kappe 2 !!
> 
> Rien ne va plus  - nichts geht mehr!!
> 
> *EDIT:  *3:1



Ich werds mit Fassung tragen, aber ich komme wieder!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Januar 2012)

InoX, was hälst du davon, die Oberkante des Vorbaus, die schon etwas abgerieben und silberfarben ist, mit Edding wieder schwarz zu machen?


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> InoX, was hälst du davon, die Oberkante des Vorbaus, die schon etwas abgerieben und silberfarben ist, mit Edding wieder schwarz zu machen?



ne Menge Bin dann mal raus. Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen, Cane Creek liegt vorn!


----------



## BENDERR (7. Januar 2012)

bin auch für cane creek!
schöner schlichter aufbau übrigens.. gefällt. würde aber einfarbige kettenblattschrauben benutzen


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Wo sind denn die ganzen Anhänger der Mortop hin? ist ja bis jetzt ne fast eindeutige Angelegenheit und die TP kommt ja überraschend gut an. Das machts alles nicht viel einfacher.


----------



## zuki (7. Januar 2012)

Ganz klar Cane Creek. Die Kappe sieht doch am harmonischsten aus. Die Mortorp und Carbonkappe wirken ein wenig wie ein Fremdkörper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Januar 2012)

Die Cane Creek Kappe sieht wie ein Geschwür aus.

Die "Mortop-Anhänger" sind nur zu faul, an der Umfrage teilzunehmen


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Januar 2012)

Mortop mortop mortop mortop...oder hab ich schon...?


----------



## Crimson_ (7. Januar 2012)

Der Cane Creek geht wirklich nicht. Bitte Mortop!


----------



## zuki (7. Januar 2012)

Aha. Jetzt haben also alle mit Ihrem Hooligan-Account zwei, bis dreifach abgestimmt .


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

"Hooligan-Account" gefällt mir  da hab ich mir für teuer Gelld die Carbonkappe gekauft und nun? Will die keiner an meim Rad sehn. Hat da vielleicht jemand Interesse dran? Für so 15 inkl. Versand oder so?


----------



## Metrum (7. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wo alle gesehen haben wie hässlich die ist?!


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2012)

Naja die scheint ja einigen auch zu gefallen und an anderen Vorbauten gefällt mir die ja auch. Ach ich brauch ja die blaue Schraube. Dann wäre es mit silberner zum Verkauf bestimmt uninteressant. Vielleicht verpass ich die auch meim Stadtrad... nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde...


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo, gute nachrichten für dich. die hope bremse ist noch da.

Wie schon erwänt muss man sie neu entlüften. Genug positives feedback hast du ja bekommen für sie. 

Hope Mono mini race gunsmoke. 
Hol sie dir... Denke würde noch passen, da ja auch hübsche frästeile.

Werde dir morgen fotos senden oder gleich hier reinstellen.

greets onkel_doc


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2012)

hier ist die bremse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2012)

...die Hope noch schwarz (Deckel) oder blau (Kolben etc.) eloxieren 


Ginge das???

Ist doch so gut wie alles aus Alu, wa?


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2012)

das geht alles...bling bling...


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob das "gunsmoke", also dieses graublau, ins Farbkonzept passt. Wäre dann eine zusätzliche Farbe, die sonst nirgendwo auftaucht.


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2012)

Nö, passt niemals - obwohl ne hope schon schöööön ist.


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2012)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...die Hope noch schwarz (Deckel) oder blau (Kolben etc.) eloxieren
> 
> 
> Ginge das???
> ...



Geberzylinderdeckel, Hebel und Kolbendeckel gibts direkt von Hope als Tuningteile in blau. Die Bremse selbst gabs früher (vor 2007 ?) auch mal in komplett schwarz.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Januar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Geberzylinderdeckel, Hebel und Kolbendeckel gibts direkt von Hope als Tuningteile in blau. Die Bremse selbst gabs früher (vor 2007 ?) auch mal in komplett schwarz.


Die Teile fänd ich in schwarz besser, den Rest in blau.


Gunsmoke fand ich schon immer potthässlich...
(Ein Rad komplett mit Teilen in der Farbe wäre aber vielleicht was...)

Deshalb ja auch der Vorschlag mit dem Eloxieren.


Die Race X2 ist doch komplett schwarz...

...die Mono Mini (Pro?) aber noch Gunsmoke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2012)

Da man die Bremse sehr leicht auseinander- und zusammenbauen, befüllen und entlüften kann (Shimano fand' ich bspw. deutlich schlimmer), sollte das Eloxieren kein Problem sein.
Allerdings sehe ich dafür keine Notwendigkeit, da es sich um kein so auffälliges Teil wie eine Sattelstütze oder Kurbel handelt... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das schlecht aussieht. Da sind die Kettenblattschrauben schlimmer


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2012)

denke auch, dass es nicht auffällt. Das gunsmike ist so dezent. Deckel sind ja schwarz. 

Man kann ja mit blauen hebeln dann was ablenken.

Eloxieren ist ebenfalls kein problem. Leicht auseinander zu nehmen und eloxieren lassen.

Hei...150.- Euro für dich...!!!!!!!!!
Denke mal, das ist ein gutes angebot. 

Hier mal eine variante wies bei meinem alten Lapierre ausgeschaut hat.


----------



## cpprelude (10. Januar 2012)

Schön das sich derjenige, für den die Bremse gedacht ist sich auch an dem Gespräch beteiligt und ihr habt ihm die Bremse jetzt schon im Kopf eloxiert.


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2012)

:d


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich etwas liquider wäre, würde ich ihm die Entscheidung fast abnehmen...  

-----------------------------------------------

*@cpprelude*
Melde mich die Tage mal per PN (Yokes).

-----------------------------------------------

...die HOPE passt bestimmt gut an das Cortez!!  

Gruß


----------



## Metrum (10. Januar 2012)

Tja, ist halt ne Studentenbremse, die kannste Dir als arbeitender Familienvorstand nicht mehr leisten!


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2012)

Könnte ich mir niemals neu leisten.  
ist bei dem einen Bremssattel das Eloxal beschädigt? Seh das aufm Handy nicht so genau aber das sieht an dem Postmountarm so aus. Oder täuscht das?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2012)

ist nur der abrieb von der befestigungsschraube...


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Januar 2012)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Schön das sich derjenige, für den die Bremse gedacht ist sich auch an dem Gespräch beteiligt und ihr habt ihm die Bremse jetzt schon im Kopf eloxiert.



Na, wenn er schon so einen Thread eröffnet, dann muß er auch damit rechnen, dass WIR ihm sagen, wie er SEIN Bike aufzubauen hat. Gehört doch ohnehin zum guten Forumston.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2012)

genau...ansonsten würde uns er ja nicht bei gewissen teilen auszusuchen uns fragen

Hab gerade ein mail bekommen...mein rocky sollte auch bald in den nächsten tagen eintreffen. Ende monat ist es dann schon fertig umgebaut...fürs erstefreu freu freu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (11. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein mail bekommen



Na so ein Zufall, ich auch.  Das neue Fully ist im Anmarsch.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2012)

yepiieee..bald gibts wieder was neues zu sehen


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> yepiieee..bald gibts wieder was neues zu sehen



Kann sein. Momentan liegt der Rahmen bei einem angeblichen Nachbarn, von dem ich noch nie was gehört habe. 

Klingt giftgrün - blau - silber nach einer guten Idee?


----------



## InoX (12. Januar 2012)

Klingt schrill und schrill ist bei dem ganzen schwarz und weiß sehr gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Januar 2012)

Klingt giftgrün - blau - silber nach einer guten Idee?[/quote]

Bin für grün-rot-silber.
Hättest mein grünes haben können man.

Giftgrün-pink-silber


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Giftgrün-pink-silber



Erm... nein. 

Meinst du das Giesemann? Sehr schöner Rahmen, aber mit zu wenig Federweg hinten.

Blau deshalb, weil ich eine Menge blauer Hope-Teile schon habe. Falls das blöd aussieht, könnts aber auch giftgrün - schwarz - silber werden.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Erm... nein.
> 
> Meinst du das Giesemann? Sehr schöner Rahmen, aber mit zu wenig Federweg hinten.
> 
> Blau deshalb, weil ich eine Menge blauer Hope-Teile schon habe. Falls das blöd aussieht, könnts aber auch giftgrün - schwarz - silber werden.



Klingt nach Spearfish oder einem Intense.. !?


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Klingt nach Spearfish oder einem Intense.. !?



Hmmm.


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2012)

transition?

Edit: Wenn du schon meinen Threat übernimmst muss ich dir wenigstens den Spaß verderben  

http://www.transitionbikes.com/Bikes_Bandit.cfm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2012)

Mist. Ich hätte das vierte Bild weglassen sollen. 

Ich habe nicht vor, dir deine Bedrohung aetsch wegzunehmen. Einen Aufbauthread dazu wird es nicht geben, ich habe nur auf die Frage geantwortet.


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2012)

Genau, das vierte Bild hats verraten. Ich fände den Rahmen mit rot besser. Die blauen Hopeparts gibste dann mir


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2012)

Ach daher weht der Wind. 

Nene, rot hab ich an zwei anderen Bikes, das wird sonst langweilig.


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2012)

Stimmt wohl. 
Denke, dass die Farbe blau und silber gut passen. Gerade wenn es zwei so knallige Farben sind. Ist eigentlich schade dass heutzutage wenig Hersteller richtig zur Farbe stehen. Meistens ist immer alles langweilig weiß oder schwarz. Ich nehm mein Rad da nicht aus. Hab auch schon über eloxierte Anbauteile nachgedacht aber mir wirds zu teuer. Hab den verbauten Kram ja da gehabt. Wenn ich zum Beispiel Vorbau und Stütze blau machen würde,  wäre das schon schön 
ich mag dieFarben der 90er Jahre. Dieses Magentaelox ist auch super


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2012)

Weiß-blau ist eine super Kombination, hatte ich früher auch mal. Obwohl das für mich als Franken eigentlich strengstens verboten ist. Nur habe ich mich halt mittlerweile an weißen Bikes satt gesehen (an schwarzen schon länger, obwohl das auch sehr edel aussehen kann).

Die Farboptionen von Transition sind aber schon ein wenig merkwürdig: Es gibt schwarz, silber und -  genau, giftgrün.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2012)

was machst du als franke in dortmund!!!!!!?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> was machst du als franke in dortmund!!!!!!?????



Überzeugungsarbeit. Ich überzeuge die Ruhrpottler davon, dass sie nicht wissen, was eine gute Bratwurst ist. Und Klöße machen können die auch nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2012)

gehe immer gerne wieder nach franken. habe verwante in weissenburg...

Leider ha ichs die letzten 3 jahre ned geschaft. 

Das machst du gut so...


----------



## InoX (13. Januar 2012)

Klingt jedenfalls sehr vernünftig


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2012)

Die Mortop-Kappe hat also gewonnen. Das ist ja auch dei leichtere Variante.

Laut Tabelle liege ich damit bei 10,03 kg. Die Waage sagt dazu "nö" und zeigt mir 10,08 kg. Das scheint mir aber immer noch ein guter Wert zu sein, wenn man bedenkt wo da überall noch potential steckt. Das Rad ist so jedenfalls unbeschränkt einsatzfähig.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2012)

Passt doch. Jetzt tauschst du noch die schweren Julies gegen was Vernünftiges und bist Sub10.

Die weiße MT4 wär jetzt übrigens zu haben .

Hätt auch noch einen Laufradsatz Hope Pro2 blau, Crest weiß mit sub 1600g und eine Aerozine FX mit < 800g inkl. Innenlager. *dumdidum*


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Angebote. Die Bremsen werden Hope und die Laufräder kommen später. Hoffentlich dann um die 1500. Felgen sollen schwarz bleiben. Mir reicht da schon der Rahmen.
Die verbaute Kurbel ist auch unter 800g. Das Passt schon. Wenn ich da investiere dann wirds deutlich leichter.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2012)

genau...es wird meine hope und dann bist du unter 10,00kg


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2012)

So schwer sind die Julies gar nicht. Nur die Bremsen ohne Scheiben und Schrauben wiegen 599g. Meine 775er XTs waren auch nicht leichter. Hast du die Hope mal gewogen?

Grüße


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die verbaute Kurbel ist auch unter 800g. Das Passt schon.



Heh! Nicht das Innenlager unterschlagen! Wenn ich so messe, wiegt die Aerozine mit noch einigem Dreck dran 707g. 

Aber hast schon Recht. Die Deus und auch die Hope passen mit ihrer CNC-Optik wahrscheinlich gut zum Rahmen.

Das Gewicht der Julie erstaunt mich jetzt. Hätte gedacht, die sei deutlich schwerer.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2012)

nein noch nicht. hab ichs vergessen?? scha..scha...scha...schandale.
Ne sorry echt nicht. werde es sobald als möglich machen. bin wieder am arbeiten in bern...

habs gerade auf meiner nichtdigitalen küchenwage gewogen...ca 400g ohne scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2012)

Hoppala. Doch so leicht. Wow. Da fällt ja dann einiges an Gewicht. Da freu ich mich

Die Kurbel wiegt irgendwas mit 680g und das Innenlager ist ein Xt ohne Hülse und wiegt 81g. Macht 761 g. Genaues Gewicht der Kurbel sieht man auf nem Bild das ich hier iwo gepostet habe. Da sind dann alle 3 Blätter montiert

EDIT: 688g wiegt die Kurbel mit dem 44er Specialities TA Blatte und dem 32er Xt Blatt. Macht also 769g mit Lager. Das würde sich also nicht lohnen


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2012)

Das hab ich glatt verdrängt und bin vom Gewicht meiner Deus mit den massiven Original-Kettenblättern ausgegangen. Mea culpa, hab nichts gesagt.


----------



## InoX (16. Januar 2012)

Ist doch kein Problem.

Sind die originalen so schwer? Das sind dann aber nicht die schönen Turbine Blätter die man immer auf den Profuktfotos sieht, oder?


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2012)

Die  hier zu sehende hat nachgewogene 751g. Ohne Lager.


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2012)

Hier mal noch zwei Bilder ein Tour am Wochenende. 
Also mir gefällts, wie man sieht


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2012)

Haste mal noch ein Bild von der Seite? Da kann man immer am besten die Dynamik erkennen. Es sei denn man ist so blöd wie ich dass man nie die Perspektive richtig trifft und die Kisten immer nur halb so schnell auf den Bildern aussehen.


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2012)

Ich bin da genauso talentiert. habe noch keine wo man richtig drauf guckt. Muss ich mal bei der nächsten Tour in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## BENDERR (18. Januar 2012)

uuh, die bar ends gehen ja mal garnicht..
ansonsten sieht das aber doch gut aus!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2012)

Muss die Sattelklemme nicht anders herum montiert werden (Schraube dort, wo im Sitzrohr der Schlitz ist)?
Die Barends sagen mir nicht wirklich zu, das mag auch daran liegen, dass sie etwas steil nach oben ragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Januar 2012)

schö das es dir freude macht. Denke die sattstützenklemme gehört andersrum oder??

Barends gefallen mir auch nicht, aber muss dir ja passen. Man sieht eigentlich fast nichts vom blau am fahrrad. Ne blaue stütze wär doch was?

Bremsen bekommst du ja auch bald schönere


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2012)

Ja mit der Klemme war ich mir nicht sicher. Sieht mir so richtiger aus aber ich kanns ja mal ändern. Die Barends sehen so steill aus weil der Vorbau jetzt negativ verbaut ist. Wenn ich die flacher mache habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich abrutsche. 

Nach einer blauen Stütze habe ich auch schon geschaut. Die Tune gibt es aber leider nicht in dem Maß und die blaue KCNC finde ich nicht mehr. Die gab es aber auch nur in nem 34eMaß.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Januar 2012)

was für ein mass hast du da denn??


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2012)

30,9 mm. 

Ich hatte eine schöne easton EC 70 Carbonstütze in dem Maß aber die ist bei ebay leider für nur 13  weggegangen. Da wollte ich eigentlich noch nen anderen Rahmen haben für den ich auch schon ne Masterpiece hier habe. Die ist nun leider völlig nutzlos. Die würde ich jetzt für 65 euro abgeben. Mehr habe ich auch nicht bezahlt.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Januar 2012)

sorry, hab da mehr an dich gedacht etwas blaues zu finden in dem mass...30,9  und was blaues ist schwierig.


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2012)

Ich ja auch. Ich wollt nur mal erzählen, das ich eine schöne hatte, die ich leider verkauft habe.

Blau ist leider wirklich schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Januar 2012)

ah, ok

schick sie doch einfach hierhin und lass sie eloxieren.

http://shop.easyelox.de/Reverse-XC-Blau-eloxiert-Vorbau-318mm-6-96g

Überleg mir schon die ganze zeit ob ich einen f99 dahin schicke zum eloxieren...hmmm. Mal schauen wenn mein rocky fertig ist.


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2012)

Könnte man auch machen. Allerdings ist die Thomson außerhalb der angegebenen Maße. Die machen maximal 10x10x10. Das wäre ja schon für meinen 105er Vorbau zu klein. 
Muss ich mal anfragen wenns soweit ist. Die Ergebnisse sehen schon sehr gut aus.
Danke für den Link.

Grüße


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ein paar Kleinteile bei einem Forumsuser eloxieren lassen, mit sehr ordentlichem Ergebnis. Der Nutzername war glaub ich hst_trialer. Kannst ihn ja mal fragen, ob er das noch anbietet und ob er auch eine komplette SaStü eloxieren würde.

Die blaue Thomson-Sattelklemmung, die ich hier irgendwo mal gezeigt habe, stammt von ihm.


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Hier ein Bild von der letzten Tour. Bald gibts wieder etwas zum Basteln


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

ja philipp ds stimmt. Die bremsen und das beigemüse sind heute weg...versichert.

Hab keine lust nochmals ein paket zu verlieren.


----------



## InoX (4. Februar 2012)

Super, danke!
Ich freu mich


----------



## forever (5. Februar 2012)

Geiles Bike!  Bei mir wurde es damals ein Trek 8500 Rahmen, weil
es das Cortez nicht in schwarz gab (ich mag keine weissen Rahmen,
dennoch hab ich jetzt eine Stadtschlampe in weiss...grmbl..) und der
Rahmen in 17" leider noch mehr wog als besagter Trek...dafür aber
schön gefräste CNC Parts besitzt.  Glückwunsch zu deinem "Beik"


----------



## forever (5. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> ich mag dieFarben der 90er Jahre. Dieses Magentaelox ist auch super


"3D-Violett" im Ringle Marketing-Fuzzi-Geblubbere anno 93...waren/sind noch meine "Ti-Stixx" Schnellspanner, ebenso habe ich im Gleichen Farbton Answer "HyperEndz" Hörnchen dran....93er Team Marin.


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Hier jetzt endlich die Bremsen. Der Zoll kann ganz schön Nerven kosten... Übers Geld wollen wir gar nicht erst reden 
leider sind die Fotos etwas dunkel geworden.
Vorne:






Hinten:















Ich finde die Farbe geht klar. Die Verarbeitung und die Bearbeitung des Materials finde ich einfach nur traumhaft. Shimanobremsen und Magura wirken dagegen wie Klumpen.
Die Griffe und die Sättel, also eigentlich die ganzen Bremsen wirken sehr zierlich.

Ich habe dann noch etwas im Paket gefunden. So können nochmal ein paar Gramm fallen. Danke dafür!!!






Mit diesen Teilen bin ich laut Liste bei 9,885 kg. Guter Wert wenn man keinen Leichtbau betreibt.

*Danke Onkel_Doc für die Bremsen!*


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2012)

phuuu, da bin  ich aber froh, dass die bremsen noch bei dir angekommen sind.
Ja, ich weiss, der zoll nervt auch mich in letzter zeit. Musste für etwas aus D letzte woche zusätzlich nochmals 50.- Sfr bezahlen. Da waren noch bearbeitungsgebühren darin enthalten. Die sollen ihren misst selbst bezahlen verflucht nochmal...sorry für den wutausbruch.

Nunzum schönen. Schön, dass sie dir gefallen. Denke für den preis hast was gutes bekommen. Bei mir sind sie nur noch rumgelegen.
Na ja, und das zusätzliche geschenk hab ich dir ebenfalls gerne mitgeschickt, da diese dinger bei mir schon seit 2 jahren in der kiste gelegen sind.

Grüsse aus der schweiz der onkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Ja danke dafür. Die Barends montiere iich morgen mal. Die passen ja gut zum Lenker. Nur die goldene Schraube stört etwas. Da findet sich aber bestimmt noch etwas. Wäre ja sonst langweilig. 
Die Bremsen müssen aber noch etwas warten. hab das Entlüftungskit noch nicht. Mal schaun wann es kommt...


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2012)

Was willst du mit einem Entlüftungskit? Mehr als 'ne Spritze und einen dünnen Schlauch (und DOT) brauchst du bei Hope nicht.


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Scheint so. Den Schlauch drücke ich unten am Bremssattel auf diesen Nippel mit dem Gummihut und hallte den dann in ne Flasche. Dann schraub ich oben den Deckel ab und zieh den Hebel. Dann kommts unten raus und ich kann oben nachfüllen. Und wann ist voll wenns unten rausläuft?

Geht doch aber eigentlich nur um Luft. Da kann ich doch auch die Leitung abklopfen und dann kommen oben Blasen raus oder? 
Dann würde ich oben auffüllen bis es plan ist und dann vorsichtig die Dichtung draufrollen wie im Video...


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade das video nochmal geschaut. Ist ja echt simpel. Passenden Schlauch hab ich da und ne Spritze ist ja nicht zwangsläufig nötig... ich geh morgen mal Öl besorgen


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Februar 2012)

Tolle Bremse. Meine Mini geb ich auch nicht mehr her.

Das schöne an Hope ist: Die Teile sehen nicht nur schön aus, sie funktionieren, halten, sind gut konstruiert und somit leicht zu warten und im Falle eines Falles gibts alle Kleinteile einzeln. 

Nur mit den Mini-Torxschrauben am Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel solltest du vorsichtig sein, da hab ich schon einige abgedreht. Maximal mit 2Nm festziehen, und bevor du dich ans Entlüften machst, besorg dir vorsichtshalber ein paar Ersatzschrauben.


----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2012)

Da müsste ich ja noch länger warten. Auf billige Baumarktschrauben hab ich keine Lust.
ich gehs mal vorsichtig an...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Februar 2012)

ja, das ganze ist eigentlich ganz einfach zum entlüften und öl nachfüllen.

Hats schon funktioniert????


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ganz einfach zum entlüften



Um zu sehen, wie einfach das wirklich ist, empfehle ich, einmal eine Formula-Bremse zu entlüften.


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Hab das probiert wie im video. Da kamen allerdings keine Blasen in den Schlauch. Bei der vorderen kamen oben am Hebel Blasen an. Da hab ich dann Öl nachgekippt. Die zieht jetzt auch richtig ordentlich. Stoppies sind möglich  Bin ich wirklich überrascht. 
Die hintere hat keine Luft gelassen und trotz nachgekipptem Öl baut die keinen Druck auf. Die Leitungen müssen auch noch gekürzt werden. Das wird dann wohl mein Händler machen. Der hat eh nichts zu tun. Bei dem Wetter fahren ja keine normalen Leute
War heute da und wollte Bremsflüssigkeit kaufen und da meinte er er hätte das nur in größeren Mengen und ich solle lieber mal bei ATU gucken weils billiger würde. Meinen fehlenden Adapter hab ich bei ihm für 4 bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2012)

Vorne Öl nachkippen hilft ja nix, wenn irgendwo im Schlauch oder Sattel eine Luftblase sitzt.

Hast du das immer schön abwechselnd wie im Video gemacht? Also Entlüftungsnippel am Sattel auf (gegen Uhrzeigersinn drehen, 1/4 bis halbe Drehung reicht), Hebel ziehen, gezogen halten, Nippel zu, Hebel loslassen? Wenn du vergisst, den Nippel vor dem Loslassen des Hebels zu schließen, ziehst du nur das Öl aus dem Abführschlauch wieder an und schiebst die Luftblasen im Inneren hin und her. Ggf. mal mit der Fingerkuppe gegen die Leitung und den Bremssattel schnippen, damit Luftblasen sich lösen.

Hat bei mir immer problemlos geklappt. Nach 2 bis 3 Mal pumpen muß ich für gewöhnlich am Ausgleichsbehälter Öl nachkippen.

Wenn du sowieso am Entlüften bist, kannst du die Leitungen auch gleich selber kürzen. Die Olive und Stützhülse kannst du mit einem Schraubenzieher (Olive spreizen) und scharfen Messerchen (Schlauchreste um die Stützhülse vorsichtig längs aufschneiden, dann mit Zange abziehen) "recyceln" und wiederverwenden.


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Hab das so gemacht wie im Video und wie dus beschreibst. Öl wurde nicht wieder angesaugt. Es wurde im Schlauch immer mehr.
 Hab keinen eigenen Montageständer. Muss mal schaun ob ich das morgen nochmal schnell bei meinem Stiefvater probiere.


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2012)

Merkwürdig. Und du sagst der Hebel greift völlig ins Leere und kein Druckpunkt stellt sich ein? Auch nach mehrmaligem Pumpen nicht?

Hast du die Kolben vor dem Entlüften ganz zurück gedrückt? In dem Fall muss man schon ein paar Mal pumpen, bis die wieder so weit rausgefahren sind, dass sich ein Druckpunkt einstellt, besonders wenn die Beläge schon recht abgenutzt sein sollten. In dem Fall dann unbedingt nochmal den Ausgleichsbehälter aufmachen und ggf. nachfüllen.

Du hast auch den Tipp mit dem "Einrollen" des Diaphragmas beachtet? Dabei muss der AB wirklich randvoll sein. Das gibt dann zwar ne Sauerei, ist aber wichtig, damit keine Luftblasen drin bleiben.

Versuch folgendes, wenn du es nicht schon getan hast: Dreh den Hebel so, dass der AB waagerecht steht, wie du es beim Entlüften (hoffentlich ) getan hast. Bau das Rad ein oder klemm einen Spreizer zwischen die Beläge. jetzt schaust du, ob sich ein Druckpunkt einstellt (kannst den AB dabei offen lassen, nur nicht zu stark am Bike wackeln ) und passt dabei auf, dass der Ölstand nicht zu weit abfällt. Wenn das schon nicht klappt, ist sicher noch irgendwo Luft im System oder es ist anderweitig undicht, was du aber vermutlich schon gemerkt hättest.

Hast du da einen Druckpunkt und der verschwindet, sobald du den Hebel korrekt ausgerichtet hast, dann hast du höchstwahrscheinlich eine Luftblase im AB.


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Ich muss morgen nochmal auf die Bremsbeläge achten. Ich habe die neuen noch nixht verbaut damit ich die nicht versaue. 
Ich kann mit der Bremse bremsen, muss den Hebel aber voll durchziehen und auch dann ist es nur eine schwache Bremsleistung. Wird wohl an den Kolben der Beläge liegen die nicht ganz drin waren

Werde morgen genaueres wissen und versuchen die Leitungen zu kürzen. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## tho.mas (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,

kannst Du bitte mal den Link zu dem Video posten, von dem gesprochen wurde?

Mit Dank und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Hier der Link:
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/?gl=DE&hl=de&hl=de&gl=DE#/watch?v=Lye3FCz_x-c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2012)

Hö? Steh ich auf dem (Brems-)schlauch? Ich seh da nix, was mit Bremsen entlüften zu tun hat.

Hier ist die HowTo-Videoseite von Hope:
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG219


----------



## BENDERR (15. Februar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lye3FCz_x-c"]Hope Technology - Brake Bleed (Mini Lever)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

glaube er meinte den link


----------



## InoX (15. Februar 2012)

Komisch, hab den youtubelink kopiert. Wer weiß was Android da wieder draus gemacht hat. Danke dir.


----------



## BENDERR (15. Februar 2012)

ja, irgendwas läuft da schief wenn man links vom smartphone postet.
hab das problem auch.. kein problem


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> War heute da und wollte Bremsflüssigkeit kaufen und da meinte er er hätte das nur in größeren Mengen und ich solle lieber mal bei ATU gucken weils billiger würde.



Baumarkt... So'n halber Liter ist da nicht teuer.


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Habs doch gestern schon gekauft, hÃ¤tte ja sonst nichts machen kÃ¶nnen
Ich war bei ATU. Da kosten 250 ml 5,90â¬. Die Preise bei FahrradhÃ¤ndlern im Internet sind da echt ne Frechheit. 100 ml fÃ¼r 10 3uro und son Quatsch.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2012)

Das ist dann aber speziell vom Bremsenhersteller freigegebene, ganz persönlich für dich mit Liebe optimierte Bremsflüssigkeit, mit der die Bremse dreimal so gut bremst und nur halb soviel wiegt. 

Brauchte vor Jahren auf einem Alpenurlaub in der Schweiz mal dringend DOT5. Der einzige Radladen in dem Kaff hat mir dann für ein 250ml Fläschchen mit Avid-Label umgerechnet rund 15 EUR abgeknöpft.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2012)

Hatte wohl überlesen, dass du's schon hast. Naja, dann weißt du für die Zukunft Bescheid


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2012)

Jetzt hoff ich doch, dass dat ding funktioniert. 
Das teil ist halt schon recht lang bei mir rumgelegen.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2012)

Mal ehrlich, was soll an der Bremse durch "Rumliegen" kaputt gehen? Kann höchstens sein, dass irgendwelche Gummidichtungen porös werden oder sich auflösen, aber das hätte Inox mittlerweile schon gemerkt. Kriegt er schon hin.

Mach bitte den Hinweis auf das Steelecht da weg, sonst werd ich doch noch schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Bin heute leider noch nicht dazu gekommen da ich den ganzen Vormittag meinen Bruder bespaßen darf... Kaum ist man bei seinen Eltern wird man auch schon eingespannt...ich will doch eigentlich nur in die Garage.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2012)

nimm ihn mit!!!!! Da lernt er noch was

@Jaypeare

steelecht, steelecht, steelecht, steelecht kauf mich kauf mich kauf mich kauf mich

Bei dir könnte ich noch was mit dem preis machen


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Hatte ihn mal mit im Fahrradlladen. Da war er ein 3/und jahr alt und hat sich übelst gefreut als er durch die HT2 Kurbeln gucken konnte. Interesse ist da
Mein Stiefvater hat den Schlüssel für die Garage mitgenommen. Ich könnt ausrasten. Die Post bei mir zuhause  werde ich wohl heute auch verpassen und die RRgabel erst morgen kriegen.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> steelecht, steelecht, steelecht, steelecht kauf mich kauf mich kauf mich kauf mich





Wäre ein ganz klein wenig kontraproduktiv, wo ich gerade den Kauf des Transition damit begründet habe, dass ich damit zwei Bikes ersetze und meinen Bikebestand effektiv reduziere. 

Solange hier noch zwei Rahmen rumliegen und Staub ansetzen, weil scheinbar niemand bereit ist, angemessene Preise zu bezahlen, ist das leider nicht drin.


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Bremse funktioniert einwandfrei. Hab sie jetzt gekürzt und nochmal neu befüllt und die ist super. Ich muss nur hinten die Feder der Beläge noch ersetzen. Passen da auch die von Avid oder Magura? Hope hat ja kaum ein Laden da.
Fotos folgen noch. Nur mal kurz der Zwischenstand.

Es kam aber noch etwas anderes an. Nachbarn sind manchmal echt praktisch
Sah leider auf den Auktionsfotos etwas weniger Aerodynamisch aus, passt mir aber trotzdem gut


















Ich finde die Gabel aber ok da sie nicht tiefer ist als das Unterrohr. Das geht dann schon.


----------



## BENDERR (16. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus! den rahmen hab ich auch im auge..


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

War für den Preis (unter 100 Euro) auch echt überrascht. Macht nen guten Eindruck. Hier jetzt Bilder von der Bremse. Die hintere Leitung ist noch etwas lang und im Allgemeinen lassen diese dicken Hopeleitungen sich wirklich mistig verlegen. Muss ich wohl nochmal ran.
















Hatte leider nur mein Handy zur Hand.
morgen kommen wahrscheinlich ein paar blaue Hopeteile die ich vor ca. 3 Wochen bestellt habe
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die optisch passen...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2012)

ich finds hammergeil!!! Die passen. Das gunsmoke ist ja eh sehr dezent in der farbe.

Die bremsscheiben sind ja auch genug dick. Da brauchst du 1,8mm o. 1,9mm.

Also mir gefällts. Bin gespannt auf die neuen bremshebel die du noch bestellt hast. Blaue brmsadapter wären noch was. Von KCNC gibts welche.

Bei mir ist noch der neue vorbau gekommen und für das neue projekt meiner freundin läuft jetzt auch alles an. Schalthebel sind auch schon bestellt für sie.


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Hab ja erstmal nur die Kappen für die Ausgleichsbehälter bestellt. Die Hebel waren mir etwas zu teuer. Das braucht noch etwas. Außerdem kommen ja noch die blauen Hopespacer.
Ich finde dieses Gunsmoke total geil, wenn ich das schon früher gesehen hätte, wär das Bike nicht mit blau sondern mit gunsmoke. Hoffe die Kappen beißen sich nicht mit dem gunsmoke. Das werden wir ja dann sehen. ich bin jedenfalls echt glücklich damit.  Ne XT oder MT4 wäre ein großer Fehler gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Bremse funktioniert einwandfrei. Hab sie jetzt gekürzt und nochmal neu befüllt und die ist super. Ich muss nur hinten die Feder der Beläge noch ersetzen. Passen da auch die von Avid oder Magura? Hope hat ja kaum ein Laden da.



Na also.  Sieht gut aus. Obwohl die MT4 natürlich viel besser gepasst hätte. 

Hattest du nicht was von neuen Bremsbelägen geschrieben? Da sollten die Federn doch eigentlich dabei sein.


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Ja hinten habe ich jetzt die neuen Beläge verbaut. Die vorderen sind zwar schon recht runter aber die Bremse packt ordentlich zu. Da kann ich die im Winterdreck weiter abranzen
Federn sind leider keine bei, trotz originaler Verpackung. Kenne das bei Shimano auch so. aber kann ja nicht teuer sein. 
Sind allerdings keine Hopebeläge, was ja eigentlich auch völlig egal ist.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Februar 2012)

hab dir alles reingepackt was ich noch hatte. 
Wird da wie wieder bischen genörgelt...???

Überlege mir gerade, ob ich für mein rocky nochmals hope's zulege

sieht einfach edler als alles andere aus...MT4...was ist das???


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Nein genörgelt wird hier gar nicht. Bin ja auch sehr zufrieden

Ich überlege ob ich CRC mal probiere. Die senden ja versandkostenfrei, auch bei 2,40 Warenwert?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich glaube schon. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass mal irgendwer einen einzelnen Schlauch bestellt hat... Diese Airwave Schläuche sind ja ziemlich günstig und dann noch ohne Versand...
Ich habe einmal bei CRC bestellt und das ging ziemlich zügig. Da habe ich auch Clarks Bremsbeläge für meine Mini mitbestellt. Machen sich bis auf gelegentliche Geräuschentwicklung ganz gut für den Preis.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2012)

Ahhh, hier gibt´s also auch die Bilder vom Drösi-Rahmen..
Sehr schön! 

Als es vor ~ 2 Wochen um die Rahmenwahl im Nachbar-Fred ging, hatte ich dir ja noch den Zoulou verlinkt. Kannst´dich noch erinnern?
Jetzt hat CNC den z. Zt. im Angebot (vielleicht interessant für BENDERR?) ; auch nett!  => klick

Die HOPE-Bremse ist sehr schön. Hätte ich auch gerne.  
Und _Gun Smoke _finde ich sowieso edel und zeitlos! Habe ich auch am Liteville, passend zum Grau der 970er XTR, verbaut.

Hast du die FOX-Knöpfe mit Drano entfärbt?


VG Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (16. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Drano habe ich ihm beigebracht! 
Wobei das Blau ja jetzt gepasst hätte.


----------



## InoX (16. Februar 2012)

Jup das hätte gepasst. Hab mich auch schon geärgert dass ich dir die Fox mit farbigen Knöpfen geschickt habe

Habe das Dranozeug damals mit Wasser gemischt damit es nicht so schnell geht. Fotos hab ich noch im Album.

Den Drössiger handel ich hier mit ab wenn mal was neues kommt. Der wird aber dauern. 
Zwischengewichte: 
Rahmen: 1515 g mit Schaltauge und Zugstellern
SW (ultegra 6700): 189g
Umwerfer(ultegra 6700): 87g
Steuersatz (mortop hi 65): 65g
Gabel: 379g

Sattel und Stütze muss ich nochmal wiegen. Der Sattel wiegt wiegt über 300g, hat aber auch nur 20 neu gekostet.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2012)

Brauchst du noch was für's RR? Habe das Meiste von meinem Scott bereits verkauft, aber einen Flite, Ultegra STIs und ein Ultegra SW (okay, sowas hast du ja scheinbar schon) habe ich noch. Ach ja, und ein WHR-R500 VR (die Nabe vom Hinterrad ist hin). Das ist aber reichlich schwer.
Die Tune AC14 und den Chris King gebe ich allerdings nicht weg


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2012)

brauchen könnte ich die STIs aber ich habe kein Geld also lass ich das erstmal


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2012)

Hier jetzt die Bilder meiner Bestellung von vor 3 Wochen, die heute endlich angekommen ist.

Das Blau der Hope Teile hat genau die selbe Farbe wie die Sattelklemme und die Ahead Schraube von TP. Man muss auch mal Glück haben.






Sieht jetzt mit den schwarzen Hebeln etwas bunt aus aber die sind mir zur Zeit zu preisintensiv.






Wegen der blauen Spacer sieht man jetzt auch aus einem Meter Entfernung dass da blau am Rad ist

und jetzt Feuerfrei!


----------



## BENDERR (17. Februar 2012)

sieht gut aus der rahmen, ich glaub aber leider nicht meine größe.. muss mal nachmessen was ich am rennrad fahre. jedenfalls dank für den link!! 

bremsen wirken momentan wirklich etwas bunt. welche farbe sollen die griffe denn noch bekommen?


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2012)

Na die Griffe sollen blau werden wie die Kappen und die Spacer.
Bräuchte dann aber mal wieder etwas im hinteren Bereich des Bikes, da sonst der Lenker etwas überladen wirkt. Ich hätte aber gern das ganze Bike überladen

kann man bei den Hope Schnellspannern die Achsen gegen Titan tauschen?


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> kann man bei den Hope Schnellspannern die Achsen gegen Titan tauschen?



Hab ich noch nie gesehen. Wenn du leichte, prima funktionierende und (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) schöne Spanner suchst, schau dir mal die hier an. Ob das blau dasselbe ist? Keine Ahnung.

Wenn du dir das Geld für die blauen Hebel sparen willst und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Kleinteile in blau haben willst, frag doch mal den Nutzer hst_trialer, ob er immer noch Custom-eloxieren anbietet und was er für die Teile nehmen würde. Habe vor einiger Zeit mal einiges (u.A. den Thomson-Klemmkopf, den ich hier irgendwann mal gepostet habe) von ihm eloxieren lassen und war sehr zufrieden. Er versucht auch, anhand eines Farbmusters die Farbe möglichst genau hinzukriegen.


----------



## InoX (17. Februar 2012)

Leichte Schnellspanner habe ich ja, die wiegen 44g. 
Mir gefällt halt das Hopezeug sehr gut und Achsen hätte ich ja. Vielleicht probier ichs bald einfach mal. Die müssen ja Achsen auch mit den Hebeln verschrauben.

Keiner ne Meinung zu den neuen Teilen


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Februar 2012)

sieht doch cool aus. Wenn du bremshebel bestellen möchtest würde ich die aus carbon bestellen. Blaue wären zuviel des guten.

Blaue bremsenadapter gibt es noch von hope. Don trailo hat welche an seinem neuen steelfully. Hab auch noch geschaut aber nichts gesehen für 160/180 scheibengrösse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Februar 2012)

Die Carbonhebel sind mir zu teuer. Außerdem bleibts ja dann auch schwarz, da ist das Alu schöner Die Adapter hab ich neulich schon hier im Bikemarkt gesehen. Da geistert auch ein passender blauer für hinten rum. Das nächste Teil sollte sich wie gesagt wieder nach hinten verlagern, damit ein Gleichgewicht entsteht. Vielleicht doch die Wippe der Stütze eloxieren. Oder gleich die ganze Stütze.  der Hst macht ja auch Lenker da sollte eine Stütze ja auch klappen.


----------



## cpprelude (18. Februar 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus. Ist wohl echt besser wenn da mehr blau am rad ist. Ich war ja erst dafür nicht zu viele blaue Akzente zu setzen aber so ist es doch schon besser.
Ist das Drössiger Dekor an deinem RR unter Lack?


----------



## sellyoursoul (19. Februar 2012)

Jo, Nice!

Hab im anderen Thread auf pics gewartet...
Die ganze Stütze blau? Meinst Du?...
Mhhh, ich denke die Wippe und blaue Schnellspanner reichen.
Was hältst du von blauen Spidern?
Würde hinten einiges an blau bringen...

Gruß


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

Ja blaue Spider wären auch ganz schön.  Fände ja gut wenn mir einer die Xtr's eloxieren könnte. Das ware was Die Hope Scheiben sollen ja nicht so gut sein, teuer sind sie außerdem. 
Eine blaue Stütze ware halt schön, weil die den Beobachter anspringen würde. Mag es halt lieber wenn die Farbe nicht dezent sondern offensichtlich ist. Der weiße Rahmen ist ja schon so langweilig.
und dezente Räder gibts eindeutig genug

Den anderen Threat möchte ich nicht voll müllen. Hab ja hier Platz dafür. Wer Interesse hat, guckt halt hier rein


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Hope Scheiben sollen ja nicht so gut sein, teuer sind sie außerdem.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei den normalen gestanzten Scheiben gabs wohl mal Qualitätsprobleme, die Floating Discs fahre ich seit Jahren und hatte nie Probleme - außer dass sie mit Formula-Bremsen inkompatibel sind. 

Halten auch recht lange, mehrere 1000 km bei mir. Teuer sind sie allerdings.

Ich hätte noch nen Satz 183/160 mit blauem Spider rumliegen, allerdings nahe an der Verschleißgrenze. Wenn du sie ausprobieren willst, könnt ich die sehr günstig anbieten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei den normalen gestanzten Scheiben gabs wohl mal Qualitätsprobleme, die Floating Discs fahre ich seit Jahren und hatte nie Probleme - außer dass sie mit Formula-Bremsen inkompatibel sind.
> 
> Halten auch recht lange, mehrere 1000 km bei mir. Teuer sind sie allerdings.



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu! Ich liebe die Scheiben. 

Klemmt´s an den Nieten bei Verwendung mit Formula Bremsen? - Wollte die gerne an meine R1X schrauben, aber ich musste schon meine Shimano-Sättel nacharbeiten,... dass wollte ich der neuen Formula nicht zumuten...


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

Ist grade finanziell schlecht. Außerdem hab ich CL-Naben, da müsste ich noch Adapter besorgen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist grade finanziell schlecht. Außerdem hab ich CL-Naben, da müsste ich noch Adapter besorgen.



Brauchst du nicht noch eine 140er XTR CL?? Oder eine 160er XT CL?


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Klemmt´s an den Nieten bei Verwendung mit Formula Bremsen? - Wollte die gerne an meine R1X schrauben, aber ich musste schon meine Shimano-Sättel nacharbeiten,... dass wollte ich der neuen Formula nicht zumuten...



Ja, ganz genau. Bei mir war es auch eine R1X. Die Nieten kollidieren mit dem Bremssattel. Ich hatte das mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl und noch mehr Geduld auf Bruchteile von mm so eingestellt, dass es ging - aber natürlich nur, solange nicht irgendwelche Verwindungen auftreten. Eine absolut dämliche Aktion, die mitten auf einem Alpencross mit einer abgerissenen Bremsaufnahme der Gabel und einem geschrotteten Bremssattel endete. Hat mich gottseidank nur Geld gekostet. 

Kurz: Versuchs nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ja, ganz genau. Bei mir war es auch eine R1X. Die Nieten kollidieren mit dem Bremssattel. Ich hatte das mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl und noch mehr Geduld auf Bruchteile von mm so eingestellt, dass es ging - aber natürlich nur, solange nicht irgendwelche Verwindungen auftreten. Eine absolut dämliche Aktion, die mitten auf einem Alpencross mit einer abgerissenen Bremsaufnahme der Gabel und einem geschrotteten Bremssattel endete. Hat mich gottseidank nur Geld gekostet.
> 
> Kurz: Versuchs nicht.



Kann mich erinnern..  War das nicht eine weiße Gabel an einem blauen Lapierre?!


----------



## InoX (19. Februar 2012)

Danke Marco aber nein


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Kann mich erinnern..  War das nicht eine weiße Gabel an einem blauen Lapierre?!



Genau. Fotos gibts noch in meinem Album.

Was man da nicht sieht und mir selber erst VIEL später aufgefallen ist: Vom Bremssattel hats mehrere mm Material abgehobelt, an der einen Schraubenbohrung stand nur noch ein haardünner Steg Material. Ich bin damit u.A. noch den Tremalzo gefahren. 

Die Scheibe hingegen ist fast unbeschädigt geblieben. So viel zum Thema Qualität. 

Das eigentlich erschreckende, was ich bis heute nicht begreife: Wie kann sowas passieren, ohne dass ich es merke? Das passiert ja nicht innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden und macht höllischen Lärm, sollte man meinen.


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen vor 2 Jahren auch mal kurz gefahren (Bilder bei meinen Fotos). Ist wirklich beinhart hinten. Was an den Streben wirklich stört (und deshalb hab ich den Rahmen relativ schnell wieder verkauft) ist die extreme Breite der Kettenstreben im Bereich der Fersen. Man kommt beim Pedalieren irgendwie ständig in Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau.



Nur mal zur Info. Damit habe ich keine Probleme. Ich komme ca. 0,5 cm dran vorbei.


----------



## Clemens (21. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info. Damit habe ich keine Probleme. Ich komme ca. 0,5 cm dran vorbei.




Lag aber auch zum Grossteil an den damals von mir benutzten Schuhen! 

Werde es Ã¼brigens nochmal mit dem Cortez versuchen, hab mir den Rahmen in M vor zwei Wochen kurzentschlossen beim Stadler gekauft (kam zufÃ¤llig dran vorbei, hab mich an Deinen Thread erinnert und so den 'muss-haben' Wunsch geweckt). Konnte den ermÃ¤Ãigten Preis nochmals um 50â¬ runterhandeln (incl. Sattelklemme und Strebenschutz), da der Frame in der Rahmenausstellung der Filiale montiert war. War der letzte Cortez Frame dort.

Wo Deiner blaue Akzente hat, wird meiner rot. Hab aber keine Eile mit dem Aufbau.


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Die Sattelklemme haben die bei mir vergessen, wie es scheint. Da ich die aber eh nicht montiert hätte war mir das egal. Den Strebenschutz habe ich auch aber der ist mir zu dünn. Hatte einen ähnlichen am Giant und der sah schon ziemlich hinüber aus. Das hätte nicht mehr lange geschützt. Fahre jetzt wieder den Lezyne. Der ist schön stabil und gefällt mir sehr gut und wenn ich etwas Abwechslung haben will drehe ich ihn einfach rum.

Kannst ja mal posten was deiner wiegt. Die Spanne würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme haben die bei mir vergessen, wie es scheint.



Das ist so bei Stadler.. 

Ich mache da immer Schnäppchen-Ausverkaufs-Shopping.
Der LV-Rahmen und der BeOne-Rahmen sind auch vom *großen Gelben*. 

...Steuersatz nur halb dabei, Sattelklemme zu klein, Schaltauge krumm, neuer Steuersatz wieder falsch, Zugbefestigungen beim LV (spezielle Aufnahmen) haben gefehlt,usw...   
Und immer muss man so ewig warten...


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Wusste gar nicht dass die LV und BeOne haben. Dass das bei denen lange dauert dachte ich mir, deshalb hab ichs dann auch dabei belassen. Brauch die Klemme ja eh nicht


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Wenns mir irgendwo zu lange dauert bestell ich dort meistens nicht mehr...
Dann lieber ein paar Euros mehr bezahlen und schnell glücklich.

Das "Tune blau" könnte doch ziemlich hinkommen?
Der Doc kann Dir doch bestimmt noch ein Paket mit seiner Stütze schicken...


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Tune Stützen gibt es aber nicht in 30,9 mm
Hab die auch schon angeschrieben. Die haben mich dann auf die Carbonstütze verwiesen. Die ist trotzdem nicht blau...
Reduzierhülsen mag ich nicht


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Mhhh Kacke, was sagst du zur Aerozine?
Kann das blau halt nicht beurteilen...

EDIT:  Oh, gibts warscheinlich auch nicht passend...


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2012)

Das sieht etwas kräftiger aus als das der KCNC. Muss ich mal nach Vergleichsbildern oder anderem suchen.
Warum gibts die denn auch nicht im richtigen Maß?


----------



## Clemens (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal posten was deiner wiegt. Die Spanne würde mich mal interessieren.




Laut Küchenwaage 1612 Gramm mit Klemme und Strebenschutz in Size M. Der 2008er war damals 20 Gramm leichter, laut Rahmennummer hab ich jetzt ein in 2010 geschweisstes Modell. Mit dem Gewicht kann ich leben, ist eh nur für Touren gedacht. 

Bei Stadler bestelle ich übrigens genau wegen oben beschriebener und altbekannter Probleme nie. Berufsbedingt komme ich oft am Stammhaus vorbei und kaufe dann direkt vor Ort.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Februar 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum gibts die denn auch nicht im richtigen Maß?



Thomson Elite in poliert kaufen und eloxieren lassen.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Da könnten die mir auch meine schwarze umeloxieren. Blank kriege ich die auch selber. Die 30,9er Elite ist nur unverschämt schwer. Hab die jetzt mit Kürzen und ner Menge Dremeln an der Klemme und Titantonnenmuttern grade mal auf 229g. Das wiegt 31.6er standardmäßig 

Eine Masterpiece wäre deutlich leichter, muss ich aber noch etwas sparen. Könnte mir aber auch was mit Jochklemmung aus Alu kaufen, allerdings gefallen mir diese Lösungen nicht so sehr. Das Joch meiner KCNC am Stadtrad wird auch immer krummer habe ich den Eindruck 

Der Spaß muss halt ohne Rücksichtnahme halten und leicht sein... Also doch die Masterpiece oder mein Empfinden für leicht überdenken


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Februar 2012)

Naja, bevor du dich damit zu sehr quälst, unnötig Geld ausgibts und hinterher eine Stütze in "falschem" blau hast, beschränke dich auf kleine blaue Details. Wenn großflächig Bunteloxalbling kommt, wirkt das auch schnell übertrieben. Eventuell noch Bremsadapter und Klemmwippe der SaStü, das reicht dann schon. Sieht schon sehr stimmig aus, so wie es ist.

Das Thema Gewicht an der Stütze hatten wir schon mal, aber mal ehrlich: 50g mehr oder weniger an der Stelle sind doch wirklich sch...egal. 

Hättest du evtl. noch Interesse an Schraubgriffen mit blauen Klemmringen? Hab hier noch ein Paar von RCZ (ähnlich Ritchey WCS Lock-on, aber mit besserer Klemmung und etwas dünner) rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Nee danke, bin mit meinen zerschnittenen Treckinglenkerdingern sehr zufrieden. Billig, leicht und rutschen nicht.


----------



## Clemens (22. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Stütze hier? Klick: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/477239/cat/31

Kommt etwas dezenter, weil nicht grossflächig blau.


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Da passt der Sattel nicht, weil der ovale Streben hat, außerdem ist die noch schwerer


----------



## sellyoursoul (23. Februar 2012)

So, hab beim surfen was gesehen, da musste ich an Dich denken...
Leicht, blau, 30,9...CNC
Was ist mit der, hab ich da was überlesen?

Gruß


----------



## InoX (23. Februar 2012)

Deshalb hatte ich nach dem Vergleich von Hope und KCNC blau gefragt. das soll ja deutlich heller sein als Hope. werde wohl nicht um das Eloxieren lassen rum kommen. Eine New Ultimate konnte ich noch in blau kriegen. Hat da einer Erfahrungen mit der Farbe?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2012)

KCNC ist im allgemeinen heller als das hope blau. Beid er tune ist das das gleiche. Die tune geht da schon ins hellblau. Bei mir auf den fotos sieht man das ned so. ABer die tune ist einiges heller wie die chris king naben oder der lockouthebel der reba.

Dafür haben speichennippel,tunestütze und die vorbaukappe die gleiche hellere farbe.


----------



## leinpfad (28. Februar 2012)

Schön, einen weiteren Cortez hier im Forum zu sehen.
Meinen werde ich nie wieder hergeben. 
Meinen Aufbau habe ich Rückwärts begonnen. Erst das Komplettrad gekauft und nach und nach mit dem Änderndenaufbau begonnen. Fertig wird man irgendwie nie.


----------



## RagazziFully (28. Februar 2012)

InoX, dein Tomac ist wirklich schön geworden.

Allerdings hattest du mit dem XtC die in meinen Augen ziemlich ultimative Fahrmaschine, kann es da auch mithalten?


----------



## InoX (1. März 2012)

Nein! 

XTC: Rennfeile mit massig Vortrieb und man saß schön gestreckt trotz des kleinen Rahmens --> langes Oberrohr.
Außerdem war es so schön schwarz.

Tomac: spaßiger und extrem wendiger Racer der zum Tourer tendiert. Dem muss man das richtig sportliche durch unmögliche Anbauteile entlocken. (langer negativer Vorbau, lange Stütze). Schöne CNC Spielerein hat es auch aber leider ist es weiß. Preiswert war es außerdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (4. April 2012)

Hier mal der aktuelle Zwischenstand des Rennrades. Es sind wieder ein paar Teile dazu gekommen die ich fast vergessen hätte euch zu zeigen.

Einmal die Schnäppchenkurbel von CRC:






Dann der Procraft Vorbau mit dazugehörigem Lenker. Vielen Dank nochmal an Marco, ohne Dich würde ich da wahrscheinlich immer noch suchen





und ein weiteres kleines und unscheinbares Teilchen. Die Schelle gefällt mir ziemlich gut, weil sie so schön schlicht ist und an dem Rahmen fast gar nicht auffällt. Vielleicht kann ich ja nach der nächsten Schraubenbestellung eine schwarze Aluschraube verschrauben.






Zwischenstand liegt jetzt bei 333 Euro und 75 Cent und das Gewicht bei 4,44 kg


----------



## Clemens (16. Mai 2012)

@Inox,

habe die aktuellen Bilder des Oberrohres zufällig gesehen. Schade um den schönen Rahmen! Fährst Du in dem Zustand weiter oder gibts bald einen neuen Aufbau?


----------



## InoX (19. Mai 2012)

Des Oberrohr habe ich jetzt entlackt um zu schauen ob er rissig ist. Zum Glück ist nichts zu sehen und das erste Rennen hat er auch schon überstanden. Das ganze ist jetzt ca. 300 km her und hat sich erstmal als haltbar erwiesen. 
Ein weiterer Aufbau ist erstmal nicht drin. Habe jetzt nen großen Kombi in Aussicht damit ich das Rad nicht mehr durch das Stufenheck fädeln muss.


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

hier nochmal die angesprochenen Bilder.

Draufsicht:






und von der Seite:






Da der Lack so gerissen war wollte ich lieber sicher gehen und gucken ob das Alu auch so aussieht. Dazu habe ich dann das gesamte Oberrohr entlackt. Sieht jetzt etwas eigenartig aus aber ich wollte ja Individualität Ich müsste da auch nochmal etwas feiner nacharbeiten.

Hier mal ein Bild wo man es grob erahnen kann. Ich müsste mal bei Gelegenheit ein besseres machen.






Grüße, Philipp


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Mai 2012)

he philipp mach den rest auch noch ab am oberrohr und dann siehts gut aus


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

Werde ich mal machen aber das ist mit den ganzen Schweißteilen solch ein Gefummel...

Hier mal wieder Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2012)

ich bin auch mal ne ganze weile ein fully mit so ner delle gefahren... sieht komisch aus, ging aber


----------



## Crimson_ (9. Juni 2012)

Auf dem ersten Bild siehts aber schon "heavy" aus. Aber wenns hält 
Das Rad gefällt mir trotzdem. Bilder sind auch gut!


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juni 2012)

Och nö, der schöne Rahmen. 



InoX schrieb:


>



Gute Wahl. Suchst du noch Laufräder? Hab hier noch einen Satz Campa Proton liegen.


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

FÃ¼r die 57 â¬ inklusive Innenlager von CRC eine besonders gute Wahl


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juni 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Für den 57  inklusive Innenlager von CRC eine besonders gute Wahl



 Aber hallo!

An der Kurbel wirst du lange Freude haben, sofern du das RF-Innenlager gleich gegen was Ordentliches tauschst. Zuverlässig, steif, leicht, hübsch.


----------



## InoX (9. Juni 2012)

Das Innenlager hab ich erstmal verbaut aber das Rad braucht noch ein bißchen Zeit. Laufräder brauche ich, allerdings mit Shimanofreilauf. Geld ist auch keins mehr da. Neues altes Auto und so.


----------



## InoX (9. Juli 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Das sieht doch top aus. Hoffen wir nur, dass es nächstes Jahr Weihnachten dann auch noch fährt



Man solls ja nicht beschreien... Es wurde aus meinem Keller geklaut. Habe es am Freitag festgestellt. 

Als Abschluss gibt es nochmal eins der letzten Bilder 






R.I.P (rest in pieces) bei sonem Spacko.


----------

